#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Дзогчен от Намкая Норбу.

## Kamla

Слышала, что у него не чистый Дзогчен, всмысле не ригпа грязная  :Big Grin:  , а само учение дзогчена немного иное. Каков он истинный Дзогчен? Можно кто знает в кратце про различия учения Дзогчен, и его преподании миру Намкая Норбу?

----------


## Олегело

> Слышала, что у него не чистый Дзогчен, всмысле не ригпа грязная  , а само учение дзогчена немного иное.


 Иное по отношениу к чему?

----------


## Kamla

Ну то есть что у него как бы своё учение, и к нему он прибавил дзогчен, то есть не только дзогчен. Ну не знаю, поэтому ведь и спрашиваю. Сама читала его книгу лет 6 назад-ниче не помню, помню что крутая, полностью была согласна с ним.

----------


## PampKin Head

"Чистый Дзогчен" - это только в Дхармакае...

Просто даяние Дхармы у Намкая Норбу Ринпоче отличается от способа даяния Учения большим собраниям в традиции Нингма.

Но способ подачи зависит от способностей воспринимающих существ и вторичных условий.

----------


## Олегело

> Ну то есть что у него как бы своё учение, и к нему он прибавил дзогчен, то есть не только дзогчен. Ну не знаю, поэтому ведь и спрашиваю.


 Чогьял Намкай Норбу дает учение Дзогчен в его собственном контексте т.е не требуя предворительного освоения пути Сутры и Тантры как это часто бывает принято когда, на пример, Дзогчен передают в рамках стадии завершения Высшей Тантры. И соответственно не в терминологии Сутр и Тантр. 
 Скорее это не "не только Дзогчен" а только Дзогчен :Smilie:  

 Я тоже что-то такое где-то слышал на счет “своего учения” но по моему это ничем не подтверждается.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Граждане, ну зачем сочинять? Сам ННР заявляет, что дает передачу и учение в "стиле" Гараба Дордже. Если и есть какой-то "чистый" дзогчен, то сами понимаете, уж куда чище. И если у кого то есть претензии к ННР, то они не по адресу  :Smilie: 
И есть "стиль", скажем, монастырско-академический. И у него тоже есть свои плюсы и минусы.

Никакого "своего" учения, ННР не прибавляет. Да, он утверждает, что бонский дзогчен аутентичен. Это обосновано. Да, он передаёт садханы, которые сам получил от дакинь или соответсвующих объектов прибежища. Это вполне в духе ваджраяны. Так что вот эти люди, которые распускают мутные слухи... они и в теории плавают и практики видимо почти не делают.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Слышала, что у него не чистый Дзогчен, всмысле не ригпа грязная  , а само учение дзогчена немного иное. Каков он истинный Дзогчен? Можно кто знает в кратце про различия учения Дзогчен, и его преподании миру Намкая Норбу?


Ничего более бредового в жизни не слышал.

Скажите пожалуйста, кто распространяет такие нелепости про манифестацию самого Гуру Падмасамбхавы, Дхарма Другпа, Ваджрадрхару и Величайшего Учителя Дзогчен современности???

----------


## Aleksey L.

... Распускают, видимо те, кто всячески пытаются отдать должное сансаре  =)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Скажите пожалуйста, кто распространяет такие нелепости про манифестацию самого Гуру Падмасамбхавы, Дхарма Другпа, Ваджрадрхару и Величайшего Учителя Дзогчен современности???


Пема Карпо (Лотос белый), а не Пагмо Друкпа.  :Wink:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Пема Карпо, а не Пагмо Друкпа.


Я имел в виду титул, Ринпоче иногда так подписывает письма - Дхарма Другпа Чогьял Намкхай Норбу и т.д. перечисление его титулов, эпитетов и тайных имен. Это когда дело особо важное или официальное, ещё при ряде ситуаций.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я имел в виду титул, Ринпоче иногда так подписывает письма - Дхарма Другпа Чогьял Намкхай Норбу и т.д. перечисление его титулов, эпитетов и тайных имен. Это когда дело особо важное или официальное, ещё при ряде ситуаций.


Дармараджа Бутана Джигме Намхай Норбу.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Да, он передаёт садханы, которые сам получил


Более того, когда Ринпоче даёт учение по собственным тэрма, то очень часто передаёт их, одновременно сравнивая с аналогичными коренными текстами устной линии передачи кама. 
Сравнение кама и тэрма - длинной и короткой линий передачи - способ подтверждения подлинности учений. 

Камала, если вам действительно интересно, то лучше не полагаться на чьи-то пересказы "Рабинович напел" и даже на наши ответы на этом форуме, а выяснить это самой, сравнив, к примеру, воззрение, которое излагается в тантре Кунджед Гьялпо (опубликован в книге "Всевышний источник") или других первоисточниках (если найдёте на русском  :Smilie: , и воззрение, которое излагает Ринпоче в учениях.

Как пели братья Гадюкины: "Чувакі, йє-є, всьо чьотко!"

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Дармараджа Бутана Джигме Намхай Норбу.


И так тоже... у Ринпоче много титулов и эпитетов.
Но вот этот он использует не часто из-за политических соображений.
Как то в беседе Ринпоче сказал что имело место тайная переписка с королём и они пришли к кое какому соглашению. Но об этом мы не будем распространяться.

----------


## Шуня

> Слышала, что у него не чистый Дзогчен, всмысле не ригпа грязная  , а само учение дзогчена немного иное. Каков он истинный Дзогчен? Можно кто знает в кратце про различия учения Дзогчен, и его преподании миру Намкая Норбу?


действительно, а не замахнуться ли нам на Вильяма нашего Шекспира  :EEK!:   кто ж вам лучше объяснит дзогчен лучше самого ННР, или кто знает буддизм лучше Б.Шакьямуни  :Cool:

----------


## ullu

а разьве ригпа и истинный смысл Дзогчен это не одно и тоже?

----------


## Грег

> Слышала, что у него не чистый Дзогчен, всмысле не ригпа грязная  , а само учение дзогчена немного иное. Каков он истинный Дзогчен? Можно кто знает в кратце про различия учения Дзогчен, и его преподании миру Намкая Норбу?


Вкратце - 3 завета Гараба Дордже - вот, наверное, истинный Дзогчен, данный тем, кто принёс это учение в нашу эпоху.
Отличие Дзогчена ННР от "первоначального" Дзогчена в том, что ННР передаёт это учение нам и в наше время.  :Smilie: 

Для того, чтобы понять тот ли Дзогчен у ННР, достаточно сверить то, что даёт ННР и коренные тексты Дзогчена, к примеру. Вы готовы к этому? А выслушивание чьего-то мнения по этому вопросу вам ничего не даст.  :Smilie: 
В сети можно найти, к примеру, множество мнений о ННР, как ни о чём не понимающем ...  :Smilie: . Да и на БФ есть персонажи, сомневающиеся в том, что ННР даёт "правильный" Дзогчен и даёт его "правильным" способом (хотя сами они его и не практикуют).

Так что, пока у вас нет собственного "правильного" понимания Дзогчен, вам придётся поверить в чьё-то мнение (либо, что ННР даёт атентичное учение, либо, что нет  :Smilie: ).

Читайте, слушайте, изучайте...

----------


## Буда Будаев

Перечитайте, пожалуйста, еще раз. Лучше "Кристалл и путь Света". Поинтересуйтесь другими книгами Намхай Норбу Ринпоче. И вообще, Дзогчен, чистый или нечистый, отличить невозможно. Тот, кто понял - не расскажет, а Ведикий Намхай Норбу Ринпоче рассказывает нам, вытягивает нас за уши, этаких нерадивых, дает нам добрые наставления. И мне очень хотелось бы когда-нибудь понять различия чистого и нечистого Дзогчена. Но это невероятно сложно сделать...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> В сети можно найти, к примеру, множество мнений о ННР, как ни о чём не понимающем ... . Да и на БФ есть персонажи, сомневающиеся в том, что ННР даёт "правильный" Дзогчен.


Вооооо.... покажите мне их пальцем, щас я начну "религиозную" войну. Ща, только за саблей сбегаю.

Шучу конечно же.

Но таки интересно, кто тут такой умный, что смеет сомневаться в Норбу Ринпоче?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но таки интересно, кто тут такой умный, что смеет сомневаться в Норбу Ринпоче?


Не скажу.
Но с парочкой "сомневающихся" посетителей БФ беседовал в переписке.

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче дает правильный Дзогчен  :Smilie:  лично у меня нет никаких сомений в этом, хотя мои способности и весьма малы особенно в этом Высочайшем Учении.
Вот попробовал почитать перевод Ламы Олега текста Лонгченпы и ни фига не понял  :Smilie:  поэтому Прибежище, Бодхичитта и так далее  :Smilie: 
Вообще см. "Нарисованное Радугой" Тулку Ургена Ринпоче про правильное (я бы добавил безопасное) соотношение взгляда и поведения.
См. цитату http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...61&postcount=4

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Слышала, что у него не чистый Дзогчен, само учение дзогчена немного иное.


Чище не бывает.




> Каков он истинный Дзогчен?


Такой как его передаёт Намкай Норбу - в соответствии с тремя заветами Гараба Дордже, и всегда полная передача (устная, символическая и прямая).




> Можно кто знает в кратце про различия учения Дзогчен, и его преподании миру Намкая Норбу?


Обычно копья ломают вокруг темы почему Римпоче не заставляет своих учеников делать классическое нёндро, как это происходит во всех школах тибетского буддизма. 

Римпоче оставляет это на усмотрение самих практикующих, не делая из этого обязательного правила. Он предоставляет ученикам полную свободу действий. Но при этом человек должен понимать, что свобода действий - это не вседозволенность. Всегда необходимо учитывать собственный уровень развития осознанности, здравого смысла и ответственности. 

Обычно люди создают для себя много правил, условностей и ограничений. Если кто-то (например, учитель) им говорит - делайте так, думайте так, а не иначе, то тогда они очень довольны. А если учитель говорит - делайте в соответствии со своим уровнем осознанности, это не всем нравится. Почему? Потому, что тогда нельзя будет переложить ответственность на кого-то другого.

----------


## sidhi

http://www.pravidya.ru/rus/theory/self-liberation.html

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

Вот еще хорошая ссылка по теме
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...68&postcount=1

----------


## Legba

Дорогие друзья!
Напомню вам, что Дхарму проверяют подобно золоту - режут, трут и т.д.
Я считаю Намкай Норбу Римпоче настоящим мастером Дзогпа Ченпо, дающим драгоценное Учение.
Однако приведенный выше способ доказательства этого факта меня поражает. Он сводится к следующему.

1. Дзогчен Намкай Норбу Римпоче - истинный.

2. Почему? 
Потому, что именно так заповедал практиковать Дзогчен Гараб Дорже.

3. Откуда мы знаем, как заповедал практиковать Дзогчен Гараб Дорже?
От Намкай Норбу Римпоче.

Подобным способом можно доказать истинность и непогрешимость любого Учения, начиная от Вуду и заканчивая диалектическим материализмом.
Пример:
Единственным учением, ведущим к освобождению, является Вуду.
Почему? Потому, что так поведал Змей Дамбала. Откуда мы знаем, что Он так сказал? Из учения Вуду.

Может стоит попробовать привлечь для доказательства сторонние источники?
Токмо о логике пекусь, ничего более....

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> 3. Откуда мы знаем, как заповедал практиковать Дзогчен Гараб Дорже?
> От Намкай Норбу Римпоче.


С чего вдруг? Куча авторов писала по трем заветам.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Может стоит попробовать привлечь для доказательства сторонние источники?
> Токмо о логике пекусь, ничего более....


Ничего не получится! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ни с какой логикой, даже с привлечением книги доктора Челпанова не добудем таких доказательств.
Есть свидетельства обретения Радужного Тела. Их можно привлечь в качестве доказательства? ННР принадлежит одной из линий передач, в которой были обретены Радужные Тела даже в прошлом веке (20-м). Для проверки соответствия учения ННР достаточно сравнить тексты.

И наконец, самое главное доказательство - это проверка собственной практикой, ибо никакие посторонние свидетельства и доказательства никому, ИМХО, ничего не докажут. - Только личная практика!

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 3. Откуда мы знаем, как заповедал практиковать Дзогчен Гараб Дорже?
> От Намкай Норбу Римпоче.
> ...


Остались тексты его ближайшего ученика Манджушримитры.
Если нет доверия к тому, что говорит ННР - опять читаем тексты и сравниваем, сравниваем, снова читаем и сравниваем, сравниваем...

А если совсем нет доверия ни к каким текстам - пишем плакат "Я не верю никому!" и вешаем его на БФ, или ставим себе в профиль такую подпись.

----------


## Legba

> Есть свидетельства обретения Радужного Тела. Их можно привлечь в качестве доказательства?


Да, это более очевидно.



> Для проверки соответствия учения ННР достаточно сравнить тексты.


А вот это - труднодостижимо. 
1. Мало кто способен читать коренные тантры Дзогчен в оригинале
2. Большинство переводов сделаны учениками ННР.  :Wink:  




> И наконец, самое главное доказательство - это проверка собственной практикой, ибо никакие посторонние свидетельства и доказательства никому, ИМХО, ничего не докажут. - Только личная практика!


Это - явно не критерий, Вы уж извините. Давайте я с пеной у рта буду доказывать, что Вуду - единственно правильное учение, т.к. у меня лично сложилось такое мнение в силу практики Вуду.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

> С чего вдруг? Куча авторов писала по трем заветам.


Э, нет. Давайте посмотрим формально.
А - "истинный Дзогчен"
А2 - "Дзогчен ННР"
С - Три завета Гараба Дордже.

Требуется доказать, что А=А2.
Как мы это делаем? Мы говорим А=С. Хорошо (и об этом писали многие авторы).
Далее: А2=С, отсюда А=А2. Вроде все хорошо, только вот о том, что А2=С  - никакие авторы (известные мне) не писали. Упс.

----------


## Грег

> Э, нет. Давайте посмотрим формально.
> А - "истинный Дзогчен"
> А2 - "Дзогчен ННР"
> С - Три завета Гараба Дордже.
> 
> Требуется доказать, что А=А2.
> Как мы это делаем? Мы говорим А=С. Хорошо (и об этом писали многие авторы).
> Далее: А2=С, отсюда А=А2. Вроде все хорошо, только вот о том, что А2=С  - никакие авторы (известные мне) не писали. Упс.


Хорошо!
Скажите какой Дзогчен истинный и имеет ли вообще такое понятие право на существование?

----------


## Грег

> Да, это более очевидно.
> 
> А вот это - труднодостижимо. 
> 1. Мало кто способен читать коренные тантры Дзогчен в оригинале
> 2. Большинство переводов сделаны учениками ННР.


Нет проблем! - Выучите тибетский и английский и сравнивайте.
Какие проблемы?
Что в этом недостижимого?

Недостижимо в наше время нам до Луны добраться.
Да и то, скорее всего - маловероятно, а не недостижимо.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 
> Это - явно не критерий, Вы уж извините. Давайте я с пеной у рта буду доказывать, что Вуду - единственно правильное учение, т.к. у меня лично сложилось такое мнение в силу практики Вуду.


Какие проблемы?
Если вы уверены, то какие вам ещё нужны доказательства? - Практикуйте Вуду.  :Smilie: 

Я уже сказал - не будет никаких сторонних доказательств, которые смогут нас удовлетворить. - Только наша личная практика, ИМХО.
Дзогчен - не логическое учение. Это учение практическое.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Хорошо!
> Скажите какой Дзогчен истинный и имеет ли вообще такое понятие право на существование?


Вот именно! А то слишком много болтовни. Legba, автора правильного Дзогпа ченпо в студию!

----------


## Alert

//Но таки интересно, кто тут ... смеет сомневаться в Норбу Ринпоче?//

Ну я смею, бежите за сабелькой!  :Smilie:  Я еще и книги в туалете читаю!  :Smilie: 

Я во многих вещах и людях сомневаюсь, сомневаюсь даже, что люди, т.е. "Я" есть как таковое. Под определенным углом зрения можно ясно и непосредственно увидеть, что личности не существует, есть лишь набор реакций, ролей. Например есть роль ученика Великого Дзогчен ННР. Или роль "гелугпа", или роль "сына Чингисхана". Что во мне вызывает сомнение? Я еще не встретил ни одного ученика ННР, имеющего ясное понимание дзогчен. Даже у Берхина не вижу ничего, кроме литературного таланта повторять слова учителя. Вот хочь убейте меня!  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Хорошо!
> Скажите какой Дзогчен истинный и имеет ли вообще такое понятие право на существование?


О! Вот так-то лучше. Понятие "истинный" права на существование, похоже, не имеет. Так что мы можем ответить автору темы?
1. Выяснить истинность Дзогчена ННР не представляется возможным.
2. Если вопрос о "традиционности" передачи Дзогчена ННР, то ответ однозначно - нет. Подход ННР не является традиционным (хотя, как показывает практика, он может передавать Дхарму и "классическим" образом). 

Вот и хорошо, и незачем стулья (унитазы) ломать. :Big Grin:

----------


## куру хунг

Легба, все твои аргументы(как собссно и Алерта), можно адресовать всем другим буддистским традициям и школам. И единственное наши отличие "непостепеннщиков" и "постепеннщиков", заключаеться увы в том , что мы("непостепеннщики") никогда не оспаривали и не будем оспаривать эффективность, действенность и истинность постепенных методов. Вы ребята регулярно эту тему педалируете. Почему бы это? А?

----------


## куру хунг

> //. Даже у Берхина не вижу ничего, кроме литературного таланта повторять слова учителя. Вот хочь убейте меня!


 А я даже *литературного таланта повторять слова учителя*, совершенно не наблюдаю у самых лучших последователей других Учителей.

 А , что Алерт имееться возможность как то свои реализации продемонстрировать по интернету? Ты лично знаком с Берхиным?
И как для тебя должны выглядеть "достижения в практике"?

----------


## Legba

> Легба, все твои аргументы(как собссно и Алерта), можно адресовать всем другим буддистским традициям и школам.


Однозначно.



> И единственное наши отличие "непостепеннщиков" и "постепеннщиков", заключаеться увы в том , что мы("непостепеннщики") никогда не оспаривали и не будем оспаривать эффективность, действенность и истинность постепенных методов. Вы ребята регулярно эту тему педалируете.


1. Хотелось бы подчеркнуть, что "наезжают" не на методы, а на некоторых граждан, оные методы применяющих. И, кстати говоря, Пампкин недавно завешивал ооочень интересную цитату из Тулку Ургьена Римоче - на эту тему.



> Обратная точка зрения — отделение поведения от воззрения — это как-то убедить себя, что нет необходимости делать предварительные практики, нет необходимости делать добро, необязательно делать подношения и нет нужды извиняться за совершённые дурные поступки. Можно дойти до такой глупости, что решить — нужно только одно: покоиться в простоте. На самом деле это, честно говоря, означает лишь одну вещь: у такого человека не будет духовного развития. По высшему счёту, это правда, что делать, на самом деле, нечего, но это становится правдой только после того, как человек перейдёт на ту сторону понимания, переживания и реализации. Сохранять интеллектуальную убеждённость в воззрении, не пройдя тренировки, — это грубое непонимание истины. Именно так теряет путь человек, гордо называющий себя «практиком Дзогчена».




2. В данном случае и этого не было.

----------


## куру хунг

> Однозначно.
> 
> 1. Хотелось бы подчеркнуть, что "наезжают" не на методы, а на некоторых граждан, оные методы применяющих. .


 Легба, не слишком ли мы часто в своих интернет-баталиях воюем с своими фантазиями. Ну скажи многих ли ты учеников ННР присутствующих на БФ, знаешь досточно хорошо в реале? Скорее всего , видел одного-двух. О погибших на "фронтах Дхармы " в тяжёлые 90-ые, тебе когда-то Берхин хорошо, ответил.Об этом не будем. Именно те люди с которыми ты говориш о Дзогчене и ДО  в последнее время тебе знакомы?что бы хоть как-то уверенно заявлять, типа их поведение аморально?

 Я вот лично, никогда не возьмусь это утверждать, о людях которых не знаю в реале, да и любой нормальный человек. У вас, же всё получаеться на каких-то своих догадках и умозаключениях о постах *некоторых граждан* , приходить к мнению об их аморальном поведении, и соответсвенно сомнительности методов Дзогчен. Как это ребят у вас получаеться, всё не могу понять?

----------


## Alert

//А , что Алерт имееться возможность как то свои реализации продемонстрировать по интернету? //

Имеется. Хочь Ерш и говорит, что дзен по инету не передается, но проверить есть возможность.

//Ты лично знаком с Берхиным?//

Не знаком, а надо? Чтобы понять реализацию Льва Толстого, или там Достоевского, надо было быть лично знакомым с ними? Вполне возможно понять мышление человека по написанному. Конечно легче вживую, но можно и так. Меня вот с детства Гоголь удивлял, как своебоазно он мыслил! У него слова-смыслы были как мазки у художника.

Вообще я думаю, не случайно рериховцы тянулись к Тибету. Здесь наблюдается определенная схожесть в некой "святости". Это отдаление и отчуждение от себя цели, объекта почитания. Разные там "тайны", "великие учения", "махатмы", "откровения". Кого-то не вставляет гелугпа с мадхъямакой, найдем еще более великое учение. Кому-то в Бурятии-Калмыкии не покатило тибетское, так будем сами по себе, великие потомки Чингис-Хана. Не можем понять этого учителя, найдем более харизматичного, "великого".

И при этом часто в самом учении почти ни в зуб ногой, шаг влево, шаг в вправо - и пропасть незнания, даже безграмотности.

А ведь настоящая Дхарма должна быть простой как дважды два, без всяких философий, прямо здесь и сейчас!

----------


## Илья Кудрявцев

> //Но таки интересно, кто тут ... смеет сомневаться в Норбу Ринпоче?//
> 
> Ну я смею, бежите за сабелькой!  Я еще и книги в туалете читаю! 
> 
> Я во многих вещах и людях сомневаюсь, сомневаюсь даже, что люди, т.е. "Я" есть как таковое. Под определенным углом зрения можно ясно и непосредственно увидеть, что личности не существует, есть лишь набор реакций, ролей. Например есть роль ученика Великого Дзогчен ННР. Или роль "гелугпа", или роль "сына Чингисхана". Что во мне вызывает сомнение? Я еще не встретил ни одного ученика ННР, имеющего ясное понимание дзогчен. Даже у Берхина не вижу ничего, кроме литературного таланта повторять слова учителя. Вот хочь убейте меня!


Для того чтобы что либо увидеть в других, нужно для этого сначала это иметь(увидеть, иметь-то все имеем*) в себе  :Big Grin:   . И наоборот  :Smilie: .

----------


## Илья Кудрявцев

Скептецизм эт такая боооооолшая и крепкая стенка...
от горизонта до горизонта..
Если не твое, не иди... то смысл опровергать что либо не имеет место быть  :Smilie:  .
ИМХО (!!!)

----------


## Legba

2 куру хунг



> "Ты похож на человека, который, входя в трактир, кладет шпагу на стол, со словами "Пронеси, Господи!". И сам же, после первой чарки, хватается за нее без всякой на то нужды" У. Шекспир. "Ромео и Джульета"


Дорогой куру хунг! Я уже давно никого не трогаю, не сомневаюсь ни в  моральном облике, ни в туалетных привычках дзогченпа и вообще. Я стал здесь что-то писать только из любви к аристотелевой логике, не более того. Если для реабилитации мне необходимо признать, что Игорь Берхин (или кто угодно другой)- высокореализованный мастер - я с радостью это сделаю. Я также готов признать за кем угодно наличие литературного таланта ( и любого другого таланта). Скажите только, что мне нужно написать, чтобы Вы чуствовали себя хорошо, и я с радостью это сделаю. Кроме того, дабы снять все вопросы о моей практике, предлагаю считать меня бессмысленным тупорылым практиком Вуду. Всем стало лучше?

----------


## куру хунг

[QUOTE=Alert Чтобы понять реализацию Льва Толстого, или там Достоевского, надо было быть лично знакомым с ними? Вполне возможно понять мышление человека по написанному. [/QUOTE]

  Ну,ну. Я это запомню.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вроде все хорошо, только вот о том, что А2=С  - никакие авторы (известные мне) не писали. Упс.


Для сравнения А2 и С не обязательно искать третьих авторов. Тезисы из которых состоят А2 и С известны, для их сравнения достаточно использовать собственный мозг.

----------


## куру хунг

> Скажите только, что мне нужно написать, чтобы Вы чуствовали себя хорошо, и я с радостью это сделаю. Кроме того, дабы снять все вопросы о моей практике, предлагаю считать меня бессмысленным тупорылым практиком Вуду. Всем стало лучше?


 1.С чего, ты взял, что я чувствую себя нехорошо. Я ведь *из любви к аристотелевой логике*(равно как из-за нелюбви), не мурыжу полгода подряд одно и то же , на что тебе неоднократно ответили.  
  Я же не не мусолю пол-года подряд, что-то типа-"что-то подозрительна мне ваша МАдьхямика", про неё Гараб Дордже не говорил, и далее схемы типа-А+В=С. 
 2. Я что-то спрашивал про твою практику?. Не припомню?. Меня, как любого нормальног человека интересует только моя практика. Чего увы не могу сказать о тебе.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> 2 куру хунг
> Дорогой куру хунг! Я уже давно никого не трогаю, не сомневаюсь ни в  моральном облике, ни в туалетных привычках дзогченпа и вообще. Я стал здесь что-то писать только из любви к аристотелевой логике, не более того. Если для реабилитации мне необходимо признать, что Игорь Берхин (или кто угодно другой)- высокореализованный мастер - я с радостью это сделаю. Я также готов признать за кем угодно наличие литературного таланта ( и любого другого таланта). Скажите только, что мне нужно написать, чтобы Вы чуствовали себя хорошо, и я с радостью это сделаю. Кроме того, дабы снять все вопросы о моей практике, предлагаю считать меня бессмысленным тупорылым практиком Вуду. Всем стало лучше?


Уважаемый Легба
Вот такую истерику ^ на этом форуме давайте закончим и больше не будем никогда начинать. Нам здесь это не интересно.
Больше повторять не буду, а буду без предупреждений удалять посты.
И никого прошу дальше не поддерживать эти манеры.

----------


## ullu

> //Ты лично знаком с Берхиным?//
> 
> Не знаком, а надо?


А с состоянием дзочген?

----------


## ullu

> 1. Выяснить истинность Дзогчена ННР не представляется возможным.


Приплыли.  А линии передачи они для чего существуют?

----------


## Ондрий

> Приплыли.  А линии передачи они для чего существуют?


Помнится, И.Берхин аккурат этими "линиями" и аргументировал.. В смысле, что типа не надо все это возводить, бо не-проверямо оно в далеком прошлом или уж не знаю где. В общем линии туманны. Короче, не катил мой аргумент про линии передачи  :Smilie: .
(тема была НЕ про дзогчен, а бон вроде бы)

----------


## ullu

Ну эт к Берхину вопрос.
Я все же ориентируюсь на линии передачи как на подтверждение аутентичности учения.

Хотя с другой стороны я вообще не понимаю как слушая Ринпоче могут возникать ещё какие-то вопросы?
Ну то есть это такая же ситуация как с Чод-ом, достаточно прочитать текст что бы понять, что это именно то учение, настоящее. 
Но конечно если кому-то нужно традиционное....то тут уж я пас, поскольку мне непонятно а зачем?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хотя с другой стороны я вообще не понимаю как слушая Ринпоче могут возникать ещё какие-то вопросы?


Подтверждаю. Если не задумываться, то точно вопросов не возникает.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ullu

> Подтверждаю. Если не задумываться, то точно вопросов не возникает.


А если задуматься то возникают?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А если задуматься то возникают?


Возникают.

----------


## ullu

> Возникают.


Я имела ввиду вопросы о правильности учения. Возникают?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я имела ввиду вопросы о правильности учения. Возникают?


У меня возникают вопросу по учению. А по воводу правильности самого учения... Я эту гипотезу уже для себя осознал и принял. Как оно на самом деле, я не в курсе.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А ведь настоящая Дхарма должна быть простой как дважды два, без всяких философий, прямо здесь и сейчас!


Так и есть!
Касательно учения обсуждаемого в этой теме - так и есть.
3 Завета Гараба Дорже сожержат всю суть учения.
Состояние Дзогчен - это элементарное состояние и просто как дважды два без всяких философий. Вот только объяснить его уму, в течение кальп привыкшему всё усложнять, не так-то просто.

----------


## ullu

> У меня возникают вопросу по учению. А по воводу правильности самого учения... Я эту гипотезу уже для себя сосознал и принял. Как оно на самом деле, я не в курсе.


Ы. я так и знала что это шутка по поводу моего - никаких вопросов  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Состояние Дзогчен - это элементарное состояние и просто как дважды два без всяких философий. Вот только объяснить его уму, в течение кальп привыкшему всё усложнять, не так-то просто.


Высоко парит наш индейский брат! Не каждый практик сможет плюнуть так высоко!

И тут следует добавить: ... лишь природная лень и склонность к мазохизму побуждает основную массу тибетских буддистов выбирать другие пути.

----------


## Alert

////Ты лично знаком с Берхиным?// Не знаком, а надо? //

//А с состоянием дзочген?//

Слушайте, давайте назовем Ниббану, ну или хотя-бы вторую джхану состоянием Плесец. Так вот теперь я Вас и спрошу: драгоценная Уллу, Вы знакомы с состоянием Плесец? Что Вы ответите?

Так я Вам прямо сейчас скажу, в чем горькая правда буддизма. Она проста и обыденна, без всякой святости: за две тысячи лет не придумали ничего принципиально нового. Это конечно если думать собственной головой.

Не подумайте, что я опять на дзогчен наезжаю, просто Дорже спросил, я ответил.

----------


## Gaza

:Smilie:  


> Высоко парит наш индейский брат! Не каждый практик сможет плюнуть так высоко!


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   Плюнуть, чтобы попасть в парящего?
 Ох, мама, давно так не смеялся. Спасибо, PampKin Head!

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Слушайте, давайте назовем Ниббану, ну или хотя-бы вторую джхану состоянием Плесец. Так вот теперь я Вас и спрошу: драгоценная Уллу, Вы знакомы с состоянием Плесец? Что Вы ответите?


Давайте назовём.
Но так может тогда стоит разобраться что вы иметет в виду под состоянием Плесец?  :Smilie:  И всё станет ясно.
А уж когда станет ясно, что это такое, можно уже будет решать - существует для нас такое понятие, принимаем мы его или нет.



> Так я Вам прямо сейчас скажу, в чем горькая правда буддизма. Она проста и обыденна, без всякой святости: за две тысячи лет не придумали ничего принципиально нового. Это конечно если думать собственной головой.
> ...


И что же это? ЧТО вы назвали простым и обыденным?
Вот, к примеру, в теме "Свобода выбора и атман" вы сказали, что Реальность и сознание (рупа и нама) есть сложные иерархические системы, в которых много уровней.
Это ОНО? ТО, что вы называете простым и обыденным?
Или всё это - как раз, усложняющие сансарные заморочки?

----------


## Грег

> Э, нет. Давайте посмотрим формально.
> А - "истинный Дзогчен"
> А2 - "Дзогчен ННР"
> С - Три завета Гараба Дордже.
> 
> Требуется доказать, что А=А2.
> Как мы это делаем? Мы говорим А=С. Хорошо (и об этом писали многие авторы).
> Далее: А2=С, отсюда А=А2. Вроде все хорошо, только вот о том, что А2=С  - никакие авторы (известные мне) не писали. Упс.


Т.е. вам нужны сторонние доказательства, что А2("Дзогчен ННР")=С(Три завета Гараба Дордже)?
Т.е. вам нужно, чтобы кто-то из авторитетнейших учителей сказал вам лично, что-то типа - "Я считаю, что А2("Дзогчен ННР") - полностью соотносится с  С(Три завета Гараба Дордже)". 
И вы тогда полностью поверите этому учителю, а лучше, чтобы их было штук 10 (этих учителей) для достоверности.
Так?


А с чего вообще у вас родился такой вопрос?
У вас есть хоть какие-нибудь свидетельства таких высказываний подтверждения (об аутентичности) компетентности каких-либо других учителей Дзогчена со стороны сторонних учителей Дзогчена? Так сказать, взаимное подтверждение аутентичности.  :Smilie: 
Есть?

PS. Позвольте ещё вопрос:

Если я правильно описал то, что вам нужно для подтверждения, то можно сделать вывод, что есть некие учителя, Дзогчен которых не требует подтвержденния их компетентности и аутентичности формулы А2=С.
Так?
Можно узнать, как вы обоснуете для них подтверждение формулы А2=С?
Или для них вы готовы принять формулу А2=С как аксиому?

----------


## ullu

> Слушайте, давайте назовем Ниббану, ну или хотя-бы вторую джхану состоянием Плесец. Так вот теперь я Вас и спрошу: драгоценная Уллу, Вы знакомы с состоянием Плесец? Что Вы ответите?


Тогда как вы собираетесь определить качество учения дзогчен, если не знаете что такое дзогчен?

Зы: Я имею ввиду, что вы знаете в теории что такое дзогчен и считаете что учение дзогчен само по-себе аутентичное и правильное.
Но вам нужно определить какого качества учение дзогчен у конкретного учителя.
Без знания состояния дзогчен вы сможете это сделать?




> Так я Вам прямо сейчас скажу, в чем горькая правда буддизма. Она проста и обыденна, без всякой святости: за две тысячи лет не придумали ничего принципиально нового. Это конечно если думать собственной головой.
> 
> Не подумайте, что я опять на дзогчен наезжаю, просто Дорже спросил, я ответил.


Чего-то я не поняла зачем мне вот это все. Ну то есть это возражение по какому поводу?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 2. Если вопрос о "традиционности" передачи Дзогчена ННР, то ответ однозначно - нет. Подход ННР не является традиционным (хотя, как показывает практика, он может передавать Дхарму и "классическим" образом). 
> 
> ...


Ок!
Давайте теперь разберёмся с понятие "традиционный подход".  :Smilie: 

Что вы имеете в виду, когда говорите "традиционный подход"?
Традиционный для кого?
Традиционный в какое время?
К примеру, подход Марпы к обучению Миларепы традиционный?
Тилопы к обучению Наропы традиционный? Башмаком по лбу - это традиционный подход или нет? 

В общем, - каков критерий традиционности, насколько он важен в данном случае, и каждый ли ученик должен пройти этот традиционый путь, или каждому может быть полезнее что-то индивидуальное?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> У вас есть хоть какие-нибудь свидетельства таких высказываний подтверждения (об аутентичности) компетентности каких-либо других учителей Дзогчена со стороны сторонних учителей Дзогчена? Так сказать, взаимное подтверждение аутентичности. 
> Есть?


Кстати, а что удивительного в таких высказываниях?
ННР высказывался например о том, что например в Боне есть аутентичная передача дзогчен. То же он говорил о Далай-ламе-пятом, практиковавшем дзогчен. Многие ламы говорят об аутентичности учений своих учителей и тп.
Помоему это совсем не такая неопределимая тема, какой может кому то показаться. Аутентичность подтверждается фактами, а не мнениями:
1) Непрерывностью линии передачи. Спорить о прерывности или непрерывности не о чем - есть черным по белому написанные списки передачи, с именами и фамилиями  :Smilie: 
2) Сравнением тезисов. Для этого надо шурупить в теме, хотя бы на уровне знания текстов и списков ключевых тезисов.

Ну а если кто в теме не шурупит и линию передачи не знает и не интересуется... то может ему просто лучше помолчать на эту тему? (Сергей, я не вас имею в виду на всякий случай)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Аутентичность подтверждается фактами, а не мнениями:
> 1) Непрерывностью линии передачи. Спорить о прерывности или непрерывности не о чем - есть черным по белому написанные списки передачи, с именами и фамилиями 
> 2) Сравнением тезисов. Для этого надо шурупить в теме, хотя бы на уровне знания текстов и списков ключевых тезисов.
> ...


Если вы знаете всю, уже многомесмячную историю объяснения конкретно участнику Legba всего, что вы перечислили, то должны знать, так же, и то, что для него это не является подтверждением.
Поэтому, в очередной раз я попытался понять то, что он хотел сказать, дабы говорить с ним на одном языке.



> Ну а если кто в теме не шурупит и линию передачи не знает и не интересуется... то может ему просто лучше помолчать на эту тему? (Сергей, я не вас имею в виду на всякий случай)


Дык.. спрашивает же человек, интересуется  :Smilie: 
Правда, не слушает, что отвечают, но может раз на 50-тый-100-тый поймёт?  :Smilie: 
Тем более, есть у него желание наработать связи с учением для встречи с ним в будущей жизни (правда, я не пойму зачем ждать следующей жизни, если уже в этой с ним встретился  :Smilie: ).

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Дык.. спрашивает же человек, интересуется


Я вот специально просмотрел этот тред и не наблюдаю где человек спрашивает. Есть какие то утверждения. Необоснованные. А вопросов нет.
Значит человек ваш ходит за тем, чтобы высказать наболевшее, а не выяснить. Т.е. у нас тут не тред, а клуб психологической разгрузки выходит.
И помоему это ^ не топик данного подфорума.

----------


## Грег

> Я вот специально просмотрел этот тред и не наблюдаю где человек спрашивает. Есть какие то утверждения. Необоснованные. А вопросов нет.
> Значит человек ваш ходит за тем, чтобы высказать наболевшее, а не выяснить. Т.е. у нас тут не тред, а клуб психологической разгрузки выходит.
> И помоему это ^ не топик данного подфорума.


Вопросы Legba уже давно задал. Не в этой теме, а гораздо раньше.
Почему же в очередной раз не ответить?
Авось и сработает.
Вода камень точит.
Есть вопросы - будут ответы.

----------


## Грег

Кстати, Legba, ваши 10 вопросов так и не удалось задать ЧНР на ритрите.
куру хунг 2 раза записывался к нему на приём.
Но оба раза находились обстоятельства, мешающие этой встрече - сначала журналисты приехали и заняли всё время, потом посвящение допоздна было.
Значит не судьба. Это знак, ИМХО, как я и говорил, бессмысленности этих вопросов.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

от Модератор.Дзогчен




> Ну так разгрузим человека.


Не здесь. Это офтопик.

Сергей, если у вас кармические связи с кем то и нужно непременно продолжать эту навязчивую линию общения, пользуйтесь ПС. Спасибо.

----------


## Грег

> от Модератор.Дзогчен
> 
> 
> 
> Не здесь. Это офтопик.
> 
> Сергей, если у вас кармические связи с кем то и нужно непременно продолжать эту навязчивую линию общения, пользуйтесь ПС. Спасибо.


Ок!
Можно было и раньше это сказать, после постов Legba и ему, а не мне.
Только не сочтите это замечание, за претензии Модераторам или вмешательством в их работу - никоим образом, ибо личное субъективное мнение про разгрузку не я высказал (свой пост я отредактировал). 
Я же, в свою очередь, отвечал на заданные по теме вопросы, ибо, по моему сугубо субъективному мнению, не считаю эти вопросы незаданными и не считаю их оффтопиком данной теме.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 
> Обычно копья ломают вокруг темы почему Римпоче не заставляет своих учеников делать классическое нёндро, как это происходит во всех школах тибетского буддизма. 
> ...


Вот мнение на этот счёт Лопона Тэндзина Намдака из его интервью (выделено мной):



> ...
> *Джекоб*: По традиции в Тибете ученики проходят через стадию предварительных практик (нгондро ). 
> 
> *ЛТНР*: Да, проходят. Они должны это делать. 
> 
> *Джекоб*: Но, насколько я понял, Вы учите, что людям можно начинать с практики сосредоточения (шаматха ), а затем выполнять... 
> 
> *ЛТНР*: Нет. *Сначала гуру-йога, затем сосредоточение, затем узнавание естественного состояния.* Ведь сколько это займет времени, если дожидаться завершения всего нгондро, где каждый из девяти разделов состоит из ста тысяч повторений? 
> 
> ...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати, Legba, ваши 10 вопросов так и не удалось задать ЧНР на ритрите.
> куру хунг 2 раза записывался к нему на приём.
> Но оба раза находились обстоятельства, мешающие этой встрече - сначала журналисты приехали и заняли всё время, потом посвящение допоздна было.
> Значит не судьба. Это знак, ИМХО, как я и говорил, бессмысленности этих вопросов.


Это знак того, что ... сначала журналисты приехали и заняли всё время, потом посвящение допоздна было. В мире осознанности обычно так.




> Обычно копья ломают вокруг темы почему Римпоче не заставляет своих учеников делать классическое нёндро, как это происходит во всех школах тибетского буддизма.


Это было бы мегаупрощением: считать, что народ страдает от того, что его не принуждают делать нендро. Тут фишка в другом.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

To Legba:

Пётр, я и не предполагал, что Вы станете применять аристотелеву логику. Кстати, у тибетцев на этот счет есть своя наука об искусстве ведения дискуссий и способах логических доказательств - называется "цема". Мы же здесь не древнегреческую философию обсуждаем, поэтому Аристотель отдыхает.  :Smilie: 

Всего лишь высказал своё мнение, почему я считаю учение, которое передает Римпоче, истинным и чистым учением маха-ати, что могу подтвердить снова: 

1) Сохранён принцип передачи учения, полученный от коренного учителя Чанчуба Дордже и этот способ передачи находится в полном соответствии с тремя заветами Гараба Дордже и шестью ваджрными строчками Вайрочаны; 

2) Учение не противоречит древним упадешам и тантрам дзогчен;

3) Всегда присутствует полная передача учения (устная, символическая и прямая).

p.s. Главным же и основным критерием истинности является практика.

----------


## PampKin Head

> p.s. Главным же и основным критерием истинности является практика.


Чья?

----------


## Грег

> Чья?


Пушкина!

Наверное, уж не Пампкина, раз пост адресован Legba.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Чья?


Не чья-то конкретно, а вообще. Есть такое утверждение в философии: "Критерием истинности является практика".

То есть допустим некто делает какое-то утверждение или учёный выдвигает научную гипотезу, а потом эмпирическим путём проверяет её достоверность. 

Или, например, Будда утверждает: "Существует состояние прекращения (ниродха) страдания (дукха), которое я познал и реализовал. Но чтобы в этом убедиться на личном опыте, вам необходимо следовать благородному пути." 

То есть чтобы проверить это утверждение Будды и убедиться в его истинности, я должен пройти этот путь. Это и будет проверка истинности практикой.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не чья-то конкретно, а вообще. Есть такое утверждение в философии: "Критерием истинности является практика".
> 
> То есть допустим некто делает какое-то утверждение или учёный выдвигает научную гипотезу, а потом эмпирическим путём проверяет её достоверность. 
> 
> Или, например, Будда утверждает: "Существует состояние прекращения (ниродха) страдания (дукха), которое я познал и реализовал. Но чтобы в этом убедиться на личном опыте, вам необходимо следовать благородному пути." 
> 
> То есть чтобы проверить это утверждение Будды и убедиться в его истинности, я должен пройти этот путь. Это и будет проверка истинности практикой.


Ок. А что будет с практикой ученика, если учитель нарушил самаи?

----------


## Грег

> Ок. А что будет с практикой ученика, если учитель нарушил самаи?


Тема о Дзогчене Намкая Норбу Римпоче.
О каком учителе речь?
Какой учитель нарушил самаи?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Ок. А что будет с практикой ученика, если учитель нарушил самаи?


Вы о ком-то конкретно или вообще?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы о ком-то конкретно или вообще?


Какие изощренные умы.  :Big Grin:  

Я говорю о учителе (обобщенно), нарушевшем самаи; о ученике, который следует такому учителю и практикует. Критерием чего будет его практика?

----------


## Грег

> Какие изощренные умы.  
> 
> Я говорю о учителе (обобщенно), нарушевшем самаи; о ученике, который следует такому учителю и практикует. Критерием чего будет его практика?


Тема о Дзогчене Намкая Норбу Римпоче.
Какое отношение имеет обсуждение нарушения самай неким обобщённым учителем к Дзогчену Намкая Норбу Римпоче?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тема о Дзогчене Намкая Норбу Римпоче.
> Какое отношение имеет обсуждение нарушения самай неким обобщённым учителем к Дзогчену Намкая Норбу Римпоче?


А. Значит мы начали говорить лишь по теме? Достойное начинание. Придерживайтесь его и в будущем.

Повторю вопрос: Я говорю о учителе (обобщенно), нарушевшем самаи; о ученике, который следует такому учителю и практикует. Критерием чего будет практика этого ученика?

продвинутых логиков аля Ракитин прошу не беспокоиться и пребывать в осознавании...

----------


## Грег

> А. Значит мы начали говорить лишь по теме? Достойное начинание. Придерживайтесь его и в будущем.


Рекомендую такой совет дать и себе.

Так какое отношение имеют нарушители самай к Дзогчену от Намкая Норбу?



> продвинутых логиков аля Ракитин прошу не беспокоиться и пребывать в осознавании...


Тогда вам придётся открыть собственный форум и запретит продвинутым логикам аля Ракитин на него заходить.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Рекомендую такой совет дать и себе.
> 
> Так какое отношение имеют нарушители самай к Дзогчену от Намкая Норбу?


Что же ты не угомонишься то, логический ты наш? Не хочешь отвечать на вопрос, не отвечай. А вот эти темы про ответы вопросами на вопрос (совершенно не по теме вопроса) просто уже ...являются не понятно чем.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Какие изощренные умы.  
> 
> Я говорю о учителе (обобщенно), нарушевшем самаи; о ученике, который следует такому учителю и практикует. Критерием чего будет его практика?


ОК, если Вы хотите поговорить и об этом.  :Smilie:  

Если ученик не распознал кто есть who и не смог отличить золото от меди, то это говорит об отсутствии мудрости распознавания (различения).

Допустим, существует Линия передачи "Икс", которая раскалывается на две из-за того, что одна группа лам нарушила свои самаи. Только время и практика покажет какая Линия "настоящая". 

Обязательно сработает принцип: "Если намерение было благим, то и последствия будут благими". И наоборот. 

Существует ещё одно высказывание на этот счет: "Семя познаётся по плоду".

----------


## PampKin Head

> ОК, если Вы хотите поговорить и об этом.  
> 
> Если ученик не распознал кто есть who и не смог отличить золото от меди, то это говорит об отсутствии мудрости распознавания (различения).
> 
> Допустим, существует Линия передачи "Икс", которая раскалывается на две из-за того, что одна группа лам нарушила свои самаи. Только время и практика покажет какая Линия "настоящая". 
> 
> Здесь обязательно сработает принцип: "Если намерение было благим, то и последствия будут благими". Существует ещё одно высказывание на этот счет: "Семя познаётся по плоду".


Итак, пока семя не принесло плода, то можно ли сказать о том, что практика является главным критерием истинности?

У учеников того же Келсанга Гьяцо сейчас практика является критерием истины?

Просто когда говорят о том, чтто практика - главный критерий, то всегда опускают один момент: ученик не способен распознать духовных качеств учителя (судит о них по вторичным признакам) и принимает на веру, как гипотезу тему, в которой он будет усердствовать.

----------


## Грег

> Итак, пока семя не принесло плода, то можно ли сказать о том, что практика является главным критерием истинности?
> 
> У учеников того же Келсанга Гьяцо сейчас практика является критерием истины?
> ...


Если речь об учителе Догчена, а не о некоем обобщённом учителе, то многое может зависеть от того, кем мы его видим.
А нарушения самай можно выяснить.

Далай лама, к примеру, до того как он разобрался в этом вопросе, сам был последователем линии, к тоторой принадлежит Келсанг Гьяцо.
Поэтому, можно ещё поразмышлять, что будет с Далай ламой, как получавшим передачи нарушителя самай  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Итак, пока семя не принесло плода, то можно ли сказать о том, что практика является главным критерием истинности?


Теоретически, можно предположить, что если семя (учение) уже не раз порождало благой плод (реализацию), прошло проверку временем и практикой, то ему можно доверять.




> Просто когда говорят о том, что практика - главный критерий, то всегда опускают один момент: ученик не способен распознать духовных качеств учителя (судит о них по вторичным признакам) и принимает на веру, как гипотезу тему, в которой он будет усердствовать.


Существует взаимная ответственность друг перед другом как со стороны ученика, так и со стороны учителя.

Развитие мудрости различения происходит, как правило, методом проб и ошибок. Если ученик не распознал - это его проблема. Мне, например, хватило одного раза послушать откровения Сёко А. по радио, чтобы понять что это - глобальная разводка (ещё до взрыва в метро), а кто-то ведь повёлся.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Просто когда говорят о том, чтто практика - главный критерий, то всегда опускают один момент: ученик не способен распознать духовных качеств учителя (судит о них по вторичным признакам) и принимает на веру, как гипотезу тему, в которой он будет усердствовать.


Сначала всё зависит от выбора самого ученика (хотя, что значит выбор? в нашем мире, согласно учению Будды, ничего случайно не происходит).
Могут проявиться кармические связи с учителем или учением (насколько я знаю, вы, к примеру, достаточно далеко ездили к учителю).
А дальше, с помощью практики, ученик будет проверять соответствие своей практики и линии достоверной передачи.
А иначе, ИМХО, всё-равно никакого критерия достоверности не будет.

А если вы имеете в виду, что никто из наших практиков никогда не сможет ориентироваться на свою практику (естественно подтверждённую достоверной линией передачи), как критерий, то тут уж сказать нечего. - Это ваше личное мнение, наверное, основанное на вашем опыте и наблюдением за окружающими вас практиками.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Можно ли на него ориентироваться? Наверное можно, но с оглядкой на субъективность...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Какие изощренные умы.  
> 
> Я говорю о учителе (обобщенно), нарушевшем самаи; о ученике, который следует такому учителю и практикует. Критерием чего будет его практика?


В тантре его практика будет критерием наличия или отсутствия актуальной непрерывности.
В сутре точного или неточного изложения доктрины, в дзогчене наличия или отсутствия прямого постижения у учителя.
И чо?

----------


## Иван Денисов

> О! Вот так-то лучше. Понятие "истинный" права на существование, похоже, не имеет. Так что мы можем ответить автору темы?
> 1. Выяснить истинность Дзогчена ННР не представляется возможным.
> 2. Если вопрос о "традиционности" передачи Дзогчена ННР, то ответ однозначно - нет. Подход ННР не является традиционным (хотя, как показывает практика, он может передавать Дхарму и "классическим" образом). 
> 
> Вот и хорошо, и незачем стулья (унитазы) ломать.


Дзогчен передаётся тремя способами - устно, символически и прямо (см. Гараба Дордже). Все остальные Ваши представления о передаче Дзогчен (классически-неклассически, традиционно или нет, с обязательным выполнением нондро) являются измышлениями. (см. Заветы Гараба Дордже).

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

> Дзогчен передаётся тремя способами - устно, символически и прямо (см. Гараба Дордже). Все остальные Ваши представления о передаче Дзогчен (классически-неклассически, традиционно или нет, с обязательным выполнением нондро) являются измышлениями. (см. Заветы Гараба Дордже).


Нет Бога кроме Аллаха, и Моххамед пророк его  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alert

//Давайте назовём.
Но так может тогда стоит разобраться что вы иметет в виду под состоянием Плесец?//

В том и дело, что в дзогчен никто ничего не может сказать о состоянии дзогчен, поскольку оно вне слов. И нет никаких гарантий, что кто-то в нем побывал.  :Smilie:  Почему к примеру, некий наркоман, пришедши на "введение", не может принять за ригпа очередной трип?

Конечно в дзогченпа много воодушевления и эмоций, и это хорошо. Но за этим очень трудно бывает откопать крохи реального знания и понимания.

----------


## Alert

//Тогда как вы собираетесь определить качество учения дзогчен, если не знаете что такое дзогчен?//

По текстам. По книгам, по речам дзогченпа, по Вашим ответам в том числе. По таким вещам можно понять даже более.  :Smilie: 

//Чего-то я не поняла зачем мне вот это все. Ну то есть это возражение по какому поводу?//

Это по поводу гордости и эмоций. Эмоций и запалу много, это да.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> По текстам. По книгам, по речам дзогченпа, по Вашим ответам в том числе. По таким вещам можно понять даже более. 
> ...


Понять что?

По речам и ответам дзогченпа на форуме можно понять только то, что они могут сказать  :Smilie: , можно узнать их личное понимание (т.е. узнать можно только о них самих) и то! зачастую, только в рамках нашего собственного понимания.

Я думаю, в рамках Тхеравады вообще невозможно понять или объяснить то, о чём говорит Дзогчен (впрочем, и вся Тантра, наверное).
И дело не в том, что Тхеравада более или менее высокое учение - не в этом дело.
Просто, в силу того, что то, о чём говорит Дзогчен, для Тхеравады не существует.
Ну как, к примеру, Бог и Бес не существует для атеиста или рога зайца никто не видел. Как можно  обсуждать то, что заведомо не существует? Да никак, ИМХО. Можно только попытаться втиснуть понятия Бог и Бес в рамки нучного мировоззрения, если мы говорим о них, но там им места-то нет  :Smilie: .
В общем, нет предмета обсуждения  :Smilie: .
Так же как и буддизма, к примеру, не существует для конкретного индивида, пока он не принял 4 Благородные Истины. - Нет понятия, что жизнь - страдание, нет и никакого буддизма, "основанного" на объяснении этого страдания.

Поймите правильно - ничего о Тхераваде плохого сказать не хотел (впрочем, и не сказал, вроде...  :Smilie: ), речь только о том, что говорит Дзогчен.

Вот такое ИМХО.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> В том и дело, что в дзогчен никто ничего не может сказать о состоянии дзогчен, поскольку оно вне слов. 
> ...


Да, только практика.
Вот, к примеру, трудно поверить, что такой необычный зверь как жираф, реально существует :Smilie: . Но достаточно сходить в зоопарк, съездить в Африку или постотреть "В мире животных" и вообще не придётся верить.



> И нет никаких гарантий, что кто-то в нем побывал.  Почему к примеру, некий наркоман, пришедши на "введение", не может принять за ригпа очередной трип?
> ...


Нет, никаких гарантий нет.
Но показателем реализации может быть окончание практики - время смерти. Радужное тело, сохранение медитативной позы после смерти в течение какого-то времени, артефакты в пепле после кремации и т.д.



> Конечно в дзогченпа много воодушевления и эмоций, и это хорошо. Но за этим очень трудно бывает откопать крохи реального знания и понимания.


Воодушевление и эмоции - это помеха на пути Дзогчен. Впрочем, не только на пути Дзогчен. За ними, действительно, сути не видно.

----------


## Alert

Если ограничиваться только рамками дзогчен или тхеравады, то вообще невозможно ничего понять.

----------


## Грег

> Если ограничиваться только рамками дзогчен или тхеравады, то вообще невозможно ничего понять.


А как не ограничиваться рамки Дзогчен и Тхеравады?

С точки зрения Дзогчен, в Тхераваде нет ничего непонятного, ИМХО, что не вписывалось бы в это воззрение. Поэтому, на мой взгляд, для понимания того, что говорит Тхеравада, нет надобности быть в рамках или выходить за рамки Дзогчена.
А вот с позиции какого воззрения говорите вы, я пока не знаю, поэтому не знаю на чём основывать объяснения непонятных моментов.
Думаю, сначала нужно разработать общую терминологию, выбрать общие представления, которые нас обоих (если речь о нас двоих, к примеру) будут удовлетворять.
Без этого, ИМХО, ничего не выйдет.

----------


## Грег

> Если ограничиваться только рамками дзогчен или тхеравады, то вообще невозможно ничего понять.


Рамки, ИМХО, существуют только тогда, когда есть то, что в них не вписывается.
Я могу конечно ошибаться и быть слишком самонадеянным в своих убеждениях, но, пока, рамок Дзогчена не вижу и не вижу ничего, чтобы с его помощью нельзя было бы объяснить  :Smilie: .
Если вы знаете о таких рамках, то расскажите. Только давайте договоримся, что личные воззрения форумских дзогченпа не в счёт, правда, о каких тогда говорить - непонятно  :Smilie: .

----------


## ullu

> По текстам. По книгам, по речам дзогченпа, по Вашим ответам в том числе. По таким вещам можно понять даже более.


То есть? С чем вы их будете сравнивать то? Что бы определить качество предмета нужно знать предмет. Вы то с каким эталоном будете сравнивать?
С вашим личным представлением о том как это должно быть? С чем вы будете сравнивать то?
То есть что вы собираетесь понять конкретно?



> Это по поводу гордости и эмоций. Эмоций и запалу много, это да.


Где много? У Ринпоче ? Ничего не понимаю,причем здесь эмоции?

----------


## ullu

> В том и дело, что в дзогчен никто ничего не может сказать о состоянии дзогчен, поскольку оно вне слов. И нет никаких гарантий, что кто-то в нем побывал.  Почему к примеру, некий наркоман, пришедши на "введение", не может принять за ригпа очередной трип?


По поводу ЛЮБОГО состояния невозможно сказать побывали вы в нем или нет.
Это касается не только состояния дзогчен.
Ни один учитель не может влезть в ваш мозг и сказать - о да, ты сейчас находишься в том самом состоянии. Не важно шаматха это или дзогчен.
И нет никаких гарантий, что вы вообще побывали в тех состояниях в которых надо, а не в каких-то придуманых вами самим себе. Вы никогда об этом не думали?
пусть даже они не считаются сильно крутыми и продвинутыми, но даже для этих состояний , нет никаких гарантий что вы делаете то, что нужно делать и делаете это правильно. Вы не знаете об этом что ли?
Может вы и есть тот самый наркоман, это очень даже может быть, ведь наркоману тоже кажется , что не может. Так что же вы не сомневаетесь в своем пути? 



> Конечно в дзогченпа много воодушевления и эмоций, и это хорошо. Но за этим очень трудно бывает откопать крохи реального знания и понимания.


А что у кого-то их откопать легко?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Где много? У Ринпоче ? Ничего не понимаю,причем здесь эмоции?


Вероятно, эмоции у дзогченпа, которые встречаются Alert'у и слова которых он читает на форуме.
И в этом он прав - есть такое.

----------


## Lusia

to Alert

вы коненчо  лучше всех «дзогченпа» реально знаете и понимаете, и даже видите, что знают другие, браво

----------


## ullu

> Вероятно, эмоции у дзогченпа, которые встречаются Alert'у и слова которых он читает на форуме.
> И в этом он прав - есть такое.


Да? а у меня дома БСЭ есть. Не надо сюда запостить? Пусть народ читает, фигня что не по теме и собеседник в общем-то не об том, зато я буду права, такое же есть, то, про что там в ней написано, да?

----------


## Грег

> to Alert
> 
> вы коненчо  лучше всех «дзогченпа» реально знаете и понимаете, и даже видите, что знают другие, браво


Это как раз те эмоции, о которых говорилось.  :Smilie: 

Просто Alert пытается найти то, что можно было бы прикрутить к тому, на чём он основывает своё понимание, ИМХО.
В общем-то, мы все и почти всегда это пытаемся сделать, часто не осознанно.
Не так-то просто выйти за пределы собственных понятий.
Хотя бы за пределы понятия, что Дзогчен наивысшее учение.  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Да? а у меня дома БСЭ есть. Не надо сюда запостить? Пусть народ читает, фигня что не по теме и собеседник в общем-то не об том, зато я буду права, такое же есть, то, про что там в ней написано, да?


И это ваше сообщение довольно эмоционально.
Эмоции часто бросаются в глаза.
И, зачастую, люди реагируют имеено на них (что, в общем-то тоже говорит о том, что не спокойно ещё в уме  :Smilie: ), а не на суть, за ними стоящую, до которой нужно ещё докопаться.

----------


## Aleksey L.

надеюсь, вы успели прочитать ) 
можно не отвечать

----------


## Грег

> надеюсь, вы успели прочитать ) 
> можно не отвечать


Да, успел.  :Smilie: 
Я беседовал с Alert'ом и пытался найти общий язык при обсуждении Дзогчена.
Его замечания насчёт эмоциональности считаю обоснованными - есть такое - сам этим грешу.
И это замечание имеет непосредственное отношение к обсуждаемой теме - эмоциональные посты тех, кого Alert назвал дзогченпа, тоже не имеют отношения к обсуждаемой теме и мешают, в частности, трезво разобраться в существе данной темы - "Дзогчен от Намкая Норбу", ибо они затмевают суть обсуждения.

У вас есть, что сказать по теме обсуждения, кроме недовольсва мною?
Как вы считаете, Дзогчен от Намкая Норбу - это тот Дзогчен каким он и должен быть?

----------


## Илья Кудрявцев

> Если ограничиваться только рамками дзогчен или тхеравады, то вообще невозможно ничего понять.


гыгы... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   "ограничиваться только рамками" Дзогпа Ченпо  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  

о Дзогчен можно лишь сказать - "это" не Дзогчен  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> И это ваше сообщение довольно эмоционально.
> Эмоции часто бросаются в глаза.
> И, зачастую, люди реагируют имеено на них (что, в общем-то тоже говорит о том, что не спокойно ещё в уме ), а не на суть, за ними стоящую, до которой нужно ещё докопаться.


Бросаются в глаза зеленые человечки обычно. Каак прыгнут с елки на березу, а потом в глаза, это да, в глаза обязательно.
Если человек в возрасте 30 лет не может понять смысла сказанной ему фразы, и ему обязательно надо "докапываться до сути" ......

И ещё, иногда люди думают что они идеальные. Они думают что они так хорошо говорят, что им никто инкогда не делает замечаний, а все отвечают и дискуссия продолжается. Но никогда люди не задумываются о том, что дискуссия продолжается не потому что они таакие замечательные собеседники, уравновешенные, логично аргументирующие, ясно рассуждающие, понимающие суть проблемы и решающие четко поставленные задачи, внимательные к словам и аргументам оппонента и т.д.
дискуссия продолжается и развивается потмоу, что собеседники просто опускают личностные высказывания этого человека, ищут в его запутанных рассуждениях логические связи, пытаются прояснить недостающие моменты, и не акцентируют на всем этом внимание, потмоу что иначе получится базар , а не дискуссия.
Я бы хотела сказать уважаемые, что если собеседник не делает вам замечаний каждые 5 минут, это ещё не значит что он не замечает вашей эмоциональности, грубости, глупости, не логичности и так далее. Пожалуйста, имейте это ввиду, прежде чем переходить с логики на оценки .

----------


## Грег

> Бросаются в глаза зеленые человечки обычно. Каак прыгнут с елки на березу, а потом в глаза, это да, в глаза обязательно.
> Если человек в возрасте 30 лет не может понять смысла сказанной ему фразы, и ему обязательно надо "докапываться до сути" ......


Хм...
Если бы всё было для всех без исключения так просто и однозначно, Будда дал бы очень очень однозначное учение. И не было бы нужды у Гараба Дордже приходить вообще.  :Wink:  
Что странного, что люди по-разному воспринимают слова Будды?
У каждого есть свои заморочки (больше/меньше - не важно, но они есть), пока он не стал Буддой.
Хочет докопаться до сути - пусть докапывается, помогите ему, если вы знакомы с этим вопросом. а иначе зачем вообще существует такой раздел на БФ?
Ведь мы обсуждаем в данной теме Дзогчен от Намкая Норбу, который не так уж прост для обычного ума, привыкшего к категорийному мышлению.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я бы хотела сказать уважаемые, что если собеседник не делает вам замечаний каждые 5 минут, это ещё не значит что он не замечает вашей эмоциональности, грубости, глупости, не логичности и так далее. Пожалуйста, имейте это ввиду, прежде чем переходить с логики на оценки .


 :Confused:  
А где я перешёл на оценки?
Эмоциональная составляющая достаточно редко правильно считывается собеседником при беседе в инете, даже при употреблении смайликов  :Smilie:  - есть соответствующие исследования.
Поэтому, лучше фильтровать базар, дабы наши слова были восприняты именно в том виде, в каком мы бы этого хотели.
К сожалению, у меня, к примеру, это не всегда получается.

А логический подход в изучении - это один из методов изучения Дхармы.
Другое дело, что для Дзогчена он не годится. Но и не обязательно всем заниматься именно Дзогченом.
Тем более, Дзогченом от Намкая Норбу. - Есть и другие учителя. 
Вот ЧНР на последнем ритрите, к примеру, прекрасное учение дал.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хм...
> Если бы всё было для всех без исключения так просто и однозначно, Будда дал бы очень очень однозначное учение. И не было бы нужды у Гараба Дордже приходить вообще.  
> Что странного, что люди по-разному воспринимают слова Будды?
> У каждого есть свои заморочки (больше/меньше - не важно, но они есть), пока он не стал Буддой.
> Хочет докопаться до сути - пусть докапывается, помогите ему, если вы знакомы с этим вопросом. а иначе зачем вообще существует такой раздел на БФ?
> Ведь мы обсуждаем в данной теме Дзогчен от Намкая Норбу, который не так уж прост для обычного ума, привыкшего к категорийному мышлению.


Просто наглядная иллюстрация к посту http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=112

Жаль, что систему кармы отменили. Человек запросто бы уходил в бан общественным голосованием при таких "поисках сути" не по теме.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Друзья, я вот в ниже отквоченной цитате:




> Конечно в дзогченпа много воодушевления и эмоций, и это хорошо. Но за этим очень трудно бывает откопать крохи реального знания и понимания.
> ...
> Это по поводу гордости и эмоций. Эмоций и запалу много, это да.


Вижу не более чем жалобу Алерта на то, что его способности воспринимать эмоции/энергию (некоторых людей, которых он считает дзогченпа) настолько мало, что из общения ему бывает трудно откопать даже крохи знания, которые бы имели для него реальность - т.е. соответствовали бы уже ему известному. 
Т.е. у человека есть трудности с ограниченностью восприятия и широты знаний. Предлагаю всем в беседе с Алертом это учитывать. Если конечно вам это сильно надо.

----------


## Вао

> Что странного, что люди по-разному воспринимают слова Будды?
> У каждого есть свои заморочки (больше/меньше - не важно, но они есть), пока он не стал Буддой.
> Хочет докопаться до сути - пусть докапывается, помогите ему, если вы знакомы с этим вопросом. а иначе зачем вообще существует такой раздел на БФ?


Сергей у меня единственный вопрос. Вы книги своего Ламы читаете сидя на стуле или на диване или как некоторые участники в месте не очень предназначенном для вдумчивого чтения? Может быть, это основная причина не правильного понимания Дзогчена? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> Сергей у меня единственный вопрос. Вы книги своего Ламы читаете сидя на стуле или на диване или как некоторые участники в месте не очень предназначенном для вдумчивого чтения? Может быть, это основная причина не правильного понимания Дзогчена?


В разных местах...

----------


## ullu

> Хм...
> Если бы всё было для всех без исключения так просто и однозначно, Будда дал бы очень очень однозначное учение. И не было бы нужды у Гараба Дордже приходить вообще.  
> Что странного, что люди по-разному воспринимают слова Будды?
> У каждого есть свои заморочки (больше/меньше - не важно, но они есть), пока он не стал Буддой.
> Хочет докопаться до сути - пусть докапывается, помогите ему, если вы знакомы с этим вопросом. а иначе зачем вообще существует такой раздел на БФ?
> Ведь мы обсуждаем в данной теме Дзогчен от Намкая Норбу, который не так уж прост для обычного ума, привыкшего к категорийному мышлению.


Я понимаю, когда учение непонятно и человек размышляет над смыслом учения. Это хороший процесс. 
Но я не понимаю когда в ответ на вопрос
 - знакомы ли вы с состоянием Дзогчен 
мне отвечают 
-  Так я Вам прямо сейчас скажу, в чем горькая правда буддизма. Она проста и обыденна, без всякой святости: за две тысячи лет не придумали ничего принципиально нового. Это конечно если думать собственной головой.
Я не понимаю где в этой части ответа ответ на вопрос про знакомство с состоянием дзочген и поэтому спрашиваю
- Чего-то я не поняла зачем мне вот это все. Ну то есть это возражение по какому поводу?
и мне отвечают
- Это по поводу гордости и эмоций. Эмоций и запалу много, это да. 

Я спрашивала - знакомы ли вы состоянием Дзогчен, а мне ответили - эмоций и запалу много, это да.
Это что? Это попытка докопаться что ли?

----------


## Legba

Друзья, всем спасибо за посты.
Особенно Модератору за "истерику" и куру хунгу за упорное "ты".

Маленький вопрос к Самадхи Андеркаверу.
Мне нигде, к сожалению, не попадалось списков линии передачи ННР далее Чанчуба Дорже. Если это возможно, и информация не закрытая - поделитесь. Кроме того, вы уж граждане меня извините... В случае личных терма ННР или его дяди мне кажется, что доказывать их аутентичность путем линии передачи не вполне адекватно. Вероятно, я заблуждаюсь.

Дима, буддийская логика мало отличается от Аристотелевой, разве что наличием т.н. "обратного входа". А структурно она европейцам привычнее.

И друзья....
Тему, мне кажется, открыл не Сергей Ракитин и не Дима.
Я имею право осветить свое мнение, ответив *автору темы*, или нет?
Или оно не политкорректное, и не должно фигурировать на БФ?

----------


## ullu

> А где я перешёл на оценки?
> Эмоциональная составляющая достаточно редко правильно считывается собеседником при беседе в инете, даже при употреблении смайликов  - есть соответствующие исследования.
> Поэтому, лучше фильтровать базар, дабы наши слова были восприняты именно в том виде, в каком мы бы этого хотели.
> К сожалению, у меня, к примеру, это не всегда получается.
> 
> А логический подход в изучении - это один из методов изучения Дхармы.
> Другое дело, что для Дзогчена он не годится. Но и не обязательно всем заниматься именно Дзогченом.
> Тем более, Дзогченом от Намкая Норбу. - Есть и другие учителя. 
> Вот ЧНР на последнем ритрите, к примеру, прекрасное учение дал.


"вашей" здесь было абстрактное, в общем оно было для всех, извините.

Если человек хочет найти препяствие он его найдет. Когда я фильтрую базар и перехожу на сухой разговор без эмоциональных составляющих то мне тут же обвиняют в том, что я наезжаю.
А я не наезжаю, я просто хочу что бы на мой вопрос дали ответ, ане высказали очередные свои соображения о цене на колбасу, о правильности учения дзочген, и об устройстве вселенной.
Если мы говорим без эмоций, то давайте тогда отвечать собеседнику на его вопросы, а не выражать то, что хочется вдруг выразить.

пока не разведешь "сюси пуси извите пожалуйста, я не хотела вас ничем задеть или обидеть и вообще вы такой самый умнейший и прекраснейший не примите за оскорбление ни в коем случае но вы противоречите самому себе но даже и в этом случае я конечно с вами безусловно согласна, и не подумайте что я уверена в своем мнении, я конечно в нем не уверена, ведь оно совершенно не обосновано, хотя и не противоречит ни логике ни опыту ни текстам и опирается на факты и на опыт и на логические размышления и на все вместе, но вот ваше необоснованное мнение я приму с удовольствием, только давайте немножечко, ну немножечко, ну самую малость попробуем уменьшить противоречия в ваших рассуждениях, это не страшно. это ничеговам не будет стоить, сделайте мне пожалуйста одолжение. а то я настолько граничена, что принять такое количество противоречий за истину мне очень трудно, не хватает способностей" ...всегда не так разговариваешь. Вот в этом почему-то никто не находит эмоций. Ну ни одной.

А вообще все это офтопик, я очень инзвиняюсь и больше не буду. Просто базар и инфантильное поведение уже надоели.

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

2ullu

Вы великолепно описали техники общения которые понижают конфликтность
("сюси пуси извите пожалуйста, ..." и т.д.) !

Но потом выразили свое недовольство "Просто базар и инфантильное поведение уже надоели."

Если Вы знаете как избегать конфликтности, то можете ее избежать.
И тем не менее это Вам не нравится. Почему? Это риторический вопрос, не отвечайте  :Smilie: 

К чему это я... Анализ того как мы вовлекаемся (отвлекаемся) и есть практика Дзогчен (ну конечно по моему сугубо личному мнению и конечно я могу быть не прав и так далее см. пост ullu  :Smilie: 

И в данном треде я обнаруживаю тот вид отвлечения который я бы назвал "тонким" или интеллектуальным.

Складывается ощущение что с грубыми эмоциями все участники более менее знакомы (то есть распознают их как отвлечения и даже может быть наверное могут как то их растворять интегрировать объединять).

Но вот более тонкие отвлечения (интелектуальные) почему-то нет.
Забавно  :Smilie: 

Почему мы все понимаем что гневаться в ответ на гнев - совершенно бессмысленно и даже вредно? А вот отвлекаться на рассуждения...
вроде бы нет, так или не так?

Хотя это конечно же мои проекции, домыслы и фантазии и так далее  :Smilie: 

Вот такую я извлекаю пользу ... Посвящаю ее благу существ.

----------


## ullu

Legba,  терма не являются аутентичным источником учения?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Камла молодец. Волну подняла, хвостиком вильнула и скрылась в пучине синего моря словно рыбка золотая.  :Smilie: 

В общем, ответ таков: истинность, чистоту и полноту учения Римпоче пусть каждый проверяет самостоятельно и подтверждает личной практикой, если есть искренняя заинтересованность, доверие, осознание необходимости, участие (сотрудничество) и открытость (незашоренность).

----------


## Вао

> Камла молодец. Волну подняла, хвостиком вильнула и скрылась в пучине синего моря словно рыбка золотая.


Естественно молодец.  Прежде чем следовать за каким либо учителем. Сначала нужно выяснить его компетентность. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ullu

> Почему мы все понимаем что гневаться в ответ на гнев - совершенно бессмысленно и даже вредно? А вот отвлекаться на рассуждения...
> вроде бы нет, так или не так?


Не так. Вредно конечно. И это правда сложнее обнаружить чем вред от гнева.

----------


## ullu

> Естественно молодец.  Прежде чем следовать за каким либо учителем. Сначала нужно выяснить его компетентность.


прежде

----------


## Kamla

> Я имею право осветить свое мнение, ответив автору темы, или нет?
> Или оно не политкорректное, и не должно фигурировать на БФ?


Имеете канечно! Большое вам спасибо, да и другим тоже, за мнения!
(сами знаете, я не могу читать книжки, в детстве перечитала, теперь никатит)
да и услышать мнение живого народа гораздо более эффективно.

----------


## Dron

> Не чья-то конкретно, а вообще. Есть такое утверждение в философии: "Критерием истинности является практика".


Эту мысль продвигал В. И. Ульянов. Называется -  "диалектический материализм".

----------


## Dron

Не исключено, что он доказал истинность диамата путем личной практики.

----------


## Dron

Кто такой (что такое) БСЭ?

----------


## Грег

> Кто такой (что такое) БСЭ?


Да вы что? :Smilie:  
Большая Советская Энциклопедия.

----------


## Dron

ЧНР это Намкай Норбу Римпоче?

----------


## Грег

> ЧНР это Намкай Норбу Римпоче?


Чоки Нима Римпоче.

----------


## Ревчук

Уважаемый Петр - Legba, хотя Ваш вопрос, относительно линии передачи ННР,
был адресован не мне, я возьму на себя смелость ответить на него:

Чангчуб Дордже Ринпоче (1826-1978г.г.) был учеником Адзома Другпа, Ньягла 
Пема Дуддула и Шарадза Ринпоче- учителя Бонпо. Если есть необходимость, то я могу найти для Вас полные линии передачи каждого из этих учителей.

----------


## куру хунг

> Уважаемый Петр - Legba, хотя Ваш вопрос, относительно линии передачи ННР,
> был адресован не мне, я возьму на себя смелость ответить на него:
> 
> Чангчуб Дордже Ринпоче (1826-1978г.г.) был учеником Адзома Другпа, Ньягла 
> Пема Дуддула и Шарадза Ринпоче- учителя Бонпо. Если есть необходимость, то я могу найти для Вас полные линии передачи каждого из этих учителей.


 Не надо ему ничего искать, если нужно сам найдёт, не маленький. Ему уже столько всего нашли, на десятерых хватит. Тем более кажись по аглицки читать может. Эта инфа открыта. А опять давать,это давать только повод для дополнительных сомнений. А они расту у Легбы, как снежный ком.

----------


## Ревчук

*Не надо ему ничего искать, если нужно сам найдёт, не маленький. Ему уже столько всего нашли, на десятерых хватит. Тем более кажись по аглицки читать может. Эта инфа открыта. А опять давать,это давать только повод для дополнительных сомнений. А они расту у Легбы, как снежный ком.*


Игорь, дорогой, да не волнуйся ты так...  :Embarrassment:  не Legba, так Kamla почитает, это же по теме!

----------


## Грег

> *Не надо ему ничего искать, если нужно сам найдёт, не маленький. Ему уже столько всего нашли, на десятерых хватит. Тем более кажись по аглицки читать может. Эта инфа открыта. А опять давать,это давать только повод для дополнительных сомнений. А они расту у Легбы, как снежный ком.*
> 
> 
> Игорь, дорогой, да не волнуйся ты так...  не Legba, так Kamla почитает, это же по теме!


Я бы, кстати, тоже послушал!

----------


## Ревчук

Хорошо. Сделаю, раз обещал, но придется подождать денек, у меня доступ в сеть только на работе остался.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Не надо ему ничего искать, если нужно сам найдёт, не маленький. Ему уже столько всего нашли, на десятерых хватит. Тем более кажись по аглицки читать может. Эта инфа открыта. А опять давать,это давать только повод для дополнительных сомнений. А они расту у Легбы, как снежный ком.


Совершенно верно. Я тоже заметил, что Легба выступает зачастую в роли провокатора, и не пытаясь ничего понять. Ведь для этого надо что-то читать, сравнивать, анализировать. А зачем это, если можно пытаться стебаться, используя привычные рамки и концепции в понимании? Так ведь, Легба?

----------


## Илья Кудрявцев

Тут есть такое мнение.. "предоставить человека самому себе".
Пусть считает как он считает  :Smilie: .
Все равно пытаться изменить чужое понимание - это только пустая трата времени.
Потому как свое понимание - результат своих обстоятельств (кармы), а его понимание- его обстоятельств. По этому, что является правдой для одного, не обязательно правда для другого ( в двойствености).

----------


## Legba

2 Ревчук
Спасибо за здравую инициативу, с удовольствием почитаю. Информация может и не закрытая, но сразу не вываливается. Вон и у Сергея нет, хотя казалось бы...
2 все
Спасибо за теплые слова, прекрасно свидетельствующие об уровне реализации. :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вон и у Сергея нет, хотя казалось бы...


А что казалось бы?  :Smilie: 
Вы считаете, что у каждого дзогченовца должна быть на руках линия передачи с точными именами до самого Шакьямуни?  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Денисов

> 2 Ревчук
> Спасибо за здравую инициативу, с удовольствием почитаю. Информация может и не закрытая, но сразу не вываливается. Вон и у Сергея нет, хотя казалось бы...
> 2 все
> Спасибо за теплые слова, прекрасно свидетельствующие об уровне реализации.


Ваша аватара тоже свидетельствует о Вашей школе и о Вашей реализации? 
Вам опять неймётся, о перерожденец тов. Гапона?

----------


## Иван Денисов

> А что казалось бы? 
> Вы считаете, что у каждого дзогченовца должна быть на руках линия передачи с точными именами до самого Шакьямуни?


Эта линия известна и никто её не скрывает. Однако из постов Легбы складывается впечатление, что это не так. Если люди читают книги, то эта линия приведена до Самантабхадры, а не только до Будды Шакьямуни.

----------


## ullu

И че за привычка попрекать отсутствием реализации?
Можно подумать что я свою реализацию кому-то должна ....
Это мое ж личное дело то, есть она у меня или нет.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> И че за привычка попрекать отсутствием реализации?
> Можно подумать что я свою реализацию кому-то должна ....
> Это мое ж личное дело то, есть она у меня или нет.


Нет, не так. Это не личное дело, а вопрос личной кармы, которая никого не касается, поскольку она собственна, индивидуальна и неповторима именно в этом состоянии.

----------


## Грег

> И че за привычка попрекать отсутствием реализации?
> Можно подумать что я свою реализацию кому-то должна ....
> Это мое ж личное дело то, есть она у меня или нет.


Если говорите на форуме, то это уже не личное дело и она, вероятно, уже должна быть  :Smilie: .
И подтверждённая ригпометром!  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Нет, не так. Это не личное дело, а вопрос личной кармы, которая никого не касается, поскольку она собственна, индивидуальна и неповторима именно в этом состоянии.


Да дело то даже не в неповторимости, дело то в том, что от моей личной кармы хуже или лучше будет только мне. даже есил я сто раз нереализованна, а выпендриваюсь, что реализованная, то кому от этого плохо? Мне же и плохо. И больше никому. 
Поэтому глупо как-то упрекать человека в отсутствии реализации, все равно что упрекать его в том, что он завтра умрет.  Типа хахаха, вот видишь, я доказал тебе все же что ты завтра умрешь. Ну доказал, ну молодец, ну и что тебе то с этого?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> И че за привычка попрекать отсутствием реализации?
> Можно подумать что я свою реализацию кому-то должна ....
> Это мое ж личное дело то, есть она у меня или нет.


Мне вот с другой стороны интересно: если значит по любому поводу обсасывать и упоминать о том, какой собеседник превосходный, это - ну точно реализация!
как вообще можно так..

----------


## PampKin Head

http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/lamrim1.htm



> Следовательно, кто не прилежен в [трех] практиках, а живет, лишь восхваляя их или провозглашая их достоинства, тот не годится в Благие Друзья. Ведь у него лишь пустые слова; подобно тому, как ищущий сандала спросил бы живущего похвалами сандалу: "Имеешь ли ты его?" — а тот ответил бы: "Не имею".
> ...
> В "Царе самадхи" сказано:
> 
> "В будущем монахи многие, обетов не держа, захотят прослыть учеными и станут прославлять нравственность, — о ней нисколько сами не заботясь".
> 
> За такими же словами по поводу самадхи, мудрости и Освобождения следует:
> 
> "Это все напоминает, если б некие дельцы о достоинствах сандала стали бы провозглашать: "Как сандал ароматичен! И на вид приятен он!" Наконец, когда бы их спросили: "Нет ли хоть чуть-чуть сандала, столь хвалимого, у вас?" Эти люди отвечали б: "Мы живем из похвалы благовонию. У самих же — благовонья нет".
> ...


Понятно, что речь идет немного о другом, но параллели провести легко.




> Так и есть!
> Касательно учения обсуждаемого в этой теме - так и есть.
> 3 Завета Гараба Дорже сожержат всю суть учения.
> Состояние Дзогчен - это элементарное состояние и просто как дважды два без всяких философий. Вот только объяснить его уму, в течение кальп привыкшему всё усложнять, не так-то просто.


http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...32&postcount=1
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=6628

----------


## Илья Кудрявцев

> Сообщение от Legba
> ...
> 2 все
> Спасибо за теплые слова, прекрасно свидетельствующие об уровне реализации.


Большое спасибо, что оценили  :Wink:

----------


## Илья Кудрявцев

П.С  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/lamrim1.htm
> 
> 
> Понятно, что речь идет немного о другом, но параллели провести легко.
> 
> 
> 
> http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...32&postcount=1
> http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=6628


Пампкин, вы что сказать-то хотите?  :Smilie: 
Что все здесь присутствующие и неприсутствующие западные практики тешат себя иллюзиями и ничего никогда не получали?  :Smilie: 
А вы-то откуда знаете?  :Smilie: 
Кто вас уполномочил решать-то и замечания делать о том, кто и что получил или не получил?
Вы уже несколько лет пережёвываете одно и то же.
Может лучше своей практикой заниматься, вместо того, чтобы указывать другим на что они способны иили не способны?

Вы это хотите сказать? - Что нефига туда нам вообще соваться?

PS. ЧНР на последнем ритрите делал прямое ознакомление.
Как думаете, зачем? Для кого? Разве он не понимает, что от это бесполезно?

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Это все напоминает, если б некие дельцы о достоинствах сандала стали бы провозглашать: "Как сандал ароматичен! И на вид приятен он!" Наконец, когда бы их спросили: "Нет ли хоть чуть-чуть сандала, столь хвалимого, у вас?" Эти люди отвечали б: "Мы живем из похвалы благовонию. У самих же — благовонья нет".
> 
> Так же и у тех монахов будущих времен, не усердствующих в йоге, — и у них самих, проживающих лишь только нравственности похвалой, нравственности собственной не будет".


Это сказал *Шакьямуни*! Это Его замечания, соответсвенно, все претензии туда же. 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=151

По методике общения:

_методики общения
Задается вопрос с предысторией: ..Вот как с такими ... вести диалог?_
http://samundercover.livejournal.com...tml?mode=reply

----------


## Грег

Пампкин  :Big Grin: , сказать-то вы что хотите?
Цитаты-то ваши с какой целью приведены?
Не могли бы вы пояснить?

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Ракитин, всё ведь ясно как день :-) Тему удалят  :Smilie: ))

----------


## PampKin Head

Цитата вот к какому вопросу: если певец запевает о Ригпа\едином вкусе\едином запахе и т.д. то вполне резонно спросить: ты реально знаешь, о чем идет речь?

Если человек говорит, что ... да, я знаю; у меня есть опыт этого... то продолжение разговора имеет смысл.

Если человек начинает рассказывать, что это ... не ваше дело; это моя личная практика; да кто вам дал право указывать; а сертифицирован ли ваш ригпомер ... то я прекращаю общаться с человеком по данному вопросу, потому что это уже - не более, чем бесплодное сотрясание воздуха. 

имхо.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Брат Пампкин, будь честен - не прекращаешь ведь  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Брат Пампкин, будь честен - не прекращаешь ведь


Я привел цитаты, и прокомментировал почему. 

К воплям некоторых о собственном уме я отношения не имею и диалогом это не считаю.

----------


## Грег

> Цитата вот к какому вопросу: если певец запевает о Ригпа\едином вкусе\едином запахе и т.д. то вполне резонно спросить: ты реально знаешь, о чем идет речь?
> 
> Если человек говорит, что ... да, я знаю; у меня есть опыт этого... то продолжение разговора имеет смысл.
> 
> Если человек начинает рассказывать, что это ... не ваше дело; это моя личная практика; да кто вам дал право указывать; а сертифицирован ли ваш ригпомер ... то я прекращаю общаться с человеком по данному вопросу, потому что это уже - не более, чем бесплодное сотрясание воздуха. 
> 
> имхо.


А, вот в чём дело!  :Smilie: 
Т.е. нужен  допуск для общения с PampKin Head по определённым вопросам.
Ок!

Скажу - Да (не один ли хрен что говорить  :Smilie: )! А уж вы решайте, получил я ваш допуск или нет  :Smilie: .

----------


## Tsewang Donden

в принципе, согласно коренному тексту Сэма, да - все это непрекращающиеся монологи на непересекающиеся темы. причем во всех тредах одни и те же....

----------


## Грег

> Цитата вот к какому вопросу: если певец запевает о Ригпа\едином вкусе\едином запахе и т.д. то вполне резонно спросить: ты реально знаешь, о чем идет речь?
> 
> Если человек говорит, что ... да, я знаю; у меня есть опыт этого... то продолжение разговора имеет смысл.
> 
> Если человек начинает рассказывать, что это ... не ваше дело; это моя личная практика; да кто вам дал право указывать; а сертифицирован ли ваш ригпомер ... то я прекращаю общаться с человеком по данному вопросу, потому что это уже - не более, чем бесплодное сотрясание воздуха. 
> 
> имхо.


Ок!  :Smilie:  - Я знаю о чём речь.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А, вот в чём дело! 
> Т.е. нужен  допуск для общения с PampKin Head по определённым вопросам.
> Ок!
> 
> Скажу - Да (не один ли хрен что говорить )! А уж вы решайте, получил я ваш допуск или нет .


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=158
учи албанский...

----------


## Грег

> Ракитин, всё ведь ясно как день :-) Тему удалят ))


Да и слава богу!
Хватит уже обсасывать одно и то же втечение многих лет.
Каждый год слушать одно и то же, о том, какие вы тут все дурачки и ничего не понимаете  :Smilie: .
Но я думаю, скорее закроют, а не удалят.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

закроют, а потом непременно удалят. эх, Ракитин, жаль нельзя матом тут разговаривать. Ничего не подумайте - из чистого сострадания.

----------


## Грег

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=158
> учи албанский...


Пампкин, я выучил албанский и тебе ответил - "Я знаю о чём говорю".

----------


## PampKin Head

Все эти песни из серии:... Дуджом Ринпоче не учил Дзогчен, потому что он не учил ему Джима...
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....C2%FD%EB%E1%E8

бугага.

----------


## Грег

> закроют, а потом непременно удалят. эх, Ракитин, жаль нельзя матом тут разговаривать. Ничего не подумайте - из чистого сострадания.


А что нового во второй половинев этой темы можно узнать?
Изливания некоторых "знающих" персонажей о том, что вы не можете об этом говорить?

----------


## Грег

> Все эти песни из серии:... Дуджом Ринпоче не учил Дзогчен, потому что он не учил ему Джима...
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....C2%FD%EB%E1%E8
> 
> бугага.


В этой ссылке была просьба - "прошу пожалуйста не передёргивать в этом месте".
Но к вам это похоже не относится...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Памкин, специально для тебя повторяю! - 
> Я получал передачу у ННР и ЧНР.
> Ответ - Да! Я знаю о чём говорю.
> Я пережил.


А к чему тогда все эти стенания о ригпомере и прочие подвывания о личных качествах спрашивающих вас что либо?

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Пора завязывать этот цирк. Причем насовсем. Многотредный опыт ничему не учит.

----------


## Грег

> А к чему тогда все эти стенания о ригпомере и прочие подвывания о личных качествах спрашивающих вас что либо?


Да к тому, что ничем эта информация никому не поможет.
Не проверит никто, нету ещё в мире ригпометра, не изобрели.
Будда говорил, что не узнать Татхагату.
НЕчем её проверить. Остаётся только поверить на слово. Ты готов поверить?
Ты готов Будд вокруг себя увидеть, а не заблуждающихся дурачков?
Диплом что ли  нужен? - типа, - "диплом дан познавшему Ригпа"?
Сказано ещё в Евангелии  - "не будет вам знамения".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да к тому, что ничем эта информация никому не поможет.
> Не проверит никто, нету ещё в мире ригпометра, не изобрели.
> Будда говорил, что не узнать Татхагату.
> Нечем её проверить. Остаётся только поверить на слово. Ты готов поверить?
> Ты готов Будд вокруг себя увидеть, а не заблуждающихся дурачков?
> Диплом что ли  нужен?
> Типа, - "диплом дан познавшему Ригпа"?
> Сказано ещё в Евангелии  - "не будет вам знамения".


Зоопарк.

----------


## Грег

> Зоопарк.


Конечно зоопарк.

Только теперь твоя очередь делиться  - ты узнал Ригпу?
Ты знаешь в чём сомневаешься?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

А я вот что заметил, други мои! Обратите внимание, какой был изначальный вопрос Камлы, как развивалась тема и к чему всё в конечном итоге свелось. 

Всякий раз когда разговор на БФ заходит о Дз., некоторые (причём одни и те же) товарищи сводят всегда к одному: "О! Да! Дз. - это великое и очень высокое учение, но с вашими св. рылами там делать неча". Похоже, это уже тенденция.  :Smilie: 

"Какой Дз.!? Ведь ты - чечен!" (с)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

От Модератор. Дзогчен



> Зоопарк.


Уважаемый PampKin Head
Прошу в дальнейшем воздержаться от бессодержательных оценивающий восклицаний типа этого. Если у вас есть что сказать - разъясните свою позицию открыто и доброжелательно, если нет, то ваше скрываемое мнение можно оставить при себе.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Диплом что ли  нужен? - типа, - "диплом дан познавшему Ригпа"?
> Сказано ещё в Евангелии  - "не будет вам знамения".


Ты им сначала Р.Т. предъяви! Тогда поверят, может быть.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ты им сначала Р.Т. предъяви! Тогда поверят, может быть.


Поверят во что?

----------


## Грег

> Ты им сначала Р.Т. предъяви! Тогда поверят, может быть.


Да зачем во что-то верить - достаточно внимательно слушать учителей, дающих соответствующее учение, и, к словам которых у тебя есть доверие.
Тогда уже можно будет сравнить то, что говорит учитель и кто-то другой, предьявив цитату, к примеру, из учения этого учителя, показывающую ошибочность твоих слов.

----------


## Грег

> Поверят во что?


Что вокруг нас Будды, и, в каждый момент нашей жизни они дают нам (лично нам) драгоценное учение.

----------


## Илья Кудрявцев

> Сообщение от Сергей Ракитин
> Да к тому, что ничем эта информация никому не поможет.
> Не проверит никто, нету ещё в мире ригпометра, не изобрели.
> Будда говорил, что не узнать Татхагату.
> Нечем её проверить. Остаётся только поверить на слово. Ты готов поверить?
> Ты готов Будд вокруг себя увидеть, а не заблуждающихся дурачков?
> Диплом что ли нужен?
> Типа, - "диплом дан познавшему Ригпа"?
> Сказано ещё в Евангелии - "не будет вам знамения".


Скорее всего не наслово поверить нужно, а испытать  на своем опыте.
Знание из вторых рук..
а уж из 10...0 и подавно...
Сначала испытать, потом потерять( некоторые даже и не теряют :Smilie:  ), потом найти и быть  :Smilie:  .

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что вокруг нас Будды, и, в каждый момент нашей жизни они дают нам (лично нам) учение.


Ого! О сострадании, однозначно.

Люди, вы о чем? Если вам нужно дома сделать разводку пластиковыми трубами и приходит персонаж, который много и алогично рассуждает о прастиковых трубах\методах монтажа, то что странного в том, что вы спросите его: а у тебя есть опыт этого самого монтажа пластиковых труб? Он отвечает:
- Да, есть.
Вы тогда воспринимаете его слова всеръез. Если он несет в ответ какую то белиберду о чем угодно (о качестве пластика и т.д.), то человек ищет просто иной источник информации по данному вопросу (потому что спрашиваемый просто не адекватен; может он просто не в ту квартиру зашел, но мнение имеет). Источник информации, чтобы уточнить что то, сделать для себя выводы. 

Граждане, вас самих то устраивает метод ведения дискуссии? Начали про Фому, а закончили про луговые травы...

Если я говорю, что комната в Дхарамсале на таком то углу стоит столько то, то вопрос:
- А был ли ты в Дхарамсале?
Вполне по теме. 
Встречный же вопрос:
- А ты был в Дхарамсале на том углу и знаешь ли ты сколько стоит комната там?
Весьма странен. 

Может я просто живу в другом социуме?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Поверят во что?


Что Ракитин распознал ригпа.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Скорее всего не наслово поверить нужно, а испытать  на своем опыте.
> Знание из вторых рук..
> а уж из 10...0 и подавно...
> Сначала испытать, потом потерять( некоторые даже и не теряют ), потом найти и быть  .


Я говорил о чужом переживании, чего Пампкин и требует, чтобы ему предъявили. А в чужое переживание можно поверить только на слово, если мы конечно не обладаем ясновидением, тем более, если нет собственного переживания.

----------


## Грег

> Ого! О сострадании, однозначно.


Пампкин, сколько можно пережёвывать одно и то же?
Идите и получайте переживания о которых говорите.
Если уже были и не пережили, то идите и тренируйтесь.
Какие проблемы-то?
Зачем вам лично нужны чужие дипломы?
Гордыню свою потешить? - типа я не пережил (вы сами об этом говорили многим ранее) и другие не могут?

PS. Пампкин, вы так и не исповедались - вы пережили то, что обсуждаете?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что Ракитин распознал ригпа.


Я просто приму к сведению, что Ракитин считает, что он Ригпа распознал. 0 проблем. Это его конституционное право. Его ответ исключит ситуацию как в "туалетном треде": я книжки не читаю сам в туалете, но мнение по этому поводу однозначно имею.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, сколько можно пережёвывать одно и то же?
> Идите и получайте переживания о которых говорите.


Спасибо за совет.




> Если уже были и не пережили, то идите и тренируйтесь.


Спасибо за совет.




> Какие проблемы-то?
> Зачем вам лично нужны чужие дипломы?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=184




> Гордыню свою потешить? - типа я не пережил (вы сами об этом говорили многим ранее) и другие не могут?
> 
> PS. Пампкин, вы так и не исповедались - вы пережили то, что обсуждаете?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=184



И где же этот Модератор.Дзогчен?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Граждане, вас самих то устраивает метод ведения дискуссии? Начали про Фому, а закончили про луговые травы...
> 
> Если я говорю, что комната в Дхарамсале на таком то углу стоит столько то, то вопрос:
> - А был ли ты в Дхарамсале?
> Вполне по теме. 
> Встречный же вопрос:
> - А ты был в Дхарамсале на том углу и знаешь ли ты сколько стоит комната там?
> Весьма странен. 
> ...


Да потому Пампкин, что это одно из важнейших мест в учении - получение передачи и соответствующего переживания, то, что Михаил Шебунин назвал "быть под Кандагаром".
Все вопросы, которые вы считаете посторонними имеют достаточно важное значение. Хотя вы так и не считаете. Но вы и не авторитет в том, что спрашиваете. Ваша уверенность в знании того, что вы не знаете, основывается на ваших чисто логических представлениях о том, каким оно должно быть.
Когда вы задаёте попрос о Дзогчене, вы уже знаете ответ на него.
И согласитесь с собеседником только тогда, когда уже имеющийся у вас ответ совпадёт с ответом собеседника. Но ведь вы не авторитет в этом вопросе! Почему же тогда ответ собеседника должен совпасть с уже имеющимся у вас?
Почему вы решаете что важно, а что не важно в том вопросе, в котором не авторитетны?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да потому Пампкин, что это одно из важнейших мест в учении - получение передачи и соответствующего переживания, то, что Михаил Шебунин назвал "быть под Кандагаром".
> Все вопросы, которые вы считаете посторонними имеют достаточно важное значение. Хотя вы так и не считаете. Но вы и не авторитет в том, что спрашиваете. Ваша уверенность в знании того, что вы не знаете, основывается на ваших чисто логических представлениях о том, каким оно должно быть.
> Когда вы задаёте попрос о Дзогчене, вы уже знаете ответ на него.
> И согласитесь с собеседником только тогда, когда уже имеющийся у вас ответ совпадёт с ответом собюеседника. Но ведь вы не авторитет в этом вопросе! Почему же тогда ответ собеседника должен совпасть с уже имеющимся у вас?


Спасибо за развернутое изложение мыслей по теме.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=184

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=188

Жду еще порцию откровений.

----------


## Грег

> Спасибо за совет.
> 
> 
> 
> Спасибо за совет.
> 
> 
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=184
> ...


Пампкин, вы постоянно говорите о своём.
Я понимаю, конечно, что вы выдерживаете чёткую логическую линию в ваших сообщения.
Но, поверьте, это знаете только вы сами, а не ваши собеседники.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, вы постоянно говорите о своём.
> Я понимаю, конечно, что вы выдерживаете чёткую логическую линию в ваших сообщения.
> Но, поверьте, это знаете только вы сами, а не ваши собеседники.


Что знаю я и чего не знают мои собеседники?  :EEK!:  

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=184
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=188

----------


## Грег

> Я просто приму к сведению, что Ракитин считает, что он Ригпа распознал. 0 проблем. Это его конституционное право.


Да принимайте.  :Smilie: 
Только это вам лично (да и никому, кроме меня самого) ничего не даст. Вы как были уверены в том, в чём уверены, так и  останетесь. И скорее ещё больше в нём уверитесь, ибо мои слова о переживании говорят о моей гордыне и о том, что я ничего в этом не понимаю, раз болтаю об этом на каждом углу, и не могут быть свидетельством истинного переживания.



> Его ответ исключит ситуацию как в "туалетном треде": я книжки не читаю сам в туалете, но мнение по этому поводу однозначно имею.


PS. Я не говорил прямым текстом, что книжки не читаю и не говорил, что читаю.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да принимайте. 
> Только это вам лично (да и никому, кроме меня самого) ничего не даст. Вы как были уверены в том, в чём уверены, так и  останетесь. И скорее ещё больше в нём уверитесь, ибо мои слова о переживании говорят о моей гордвне и не могут быть свидетельством истинного переживания.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=188




> PS. Я не говорил прямым текстом, что книжки не читаю и не говорил, что читаю.


Сразу бы сказали, тогда ваши мессаджи уходили в игнор автоматом. Вслед за аналогичными корифеями всех наук. 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=184
Люди, вы о чем? Если вам нужно дома сделать разводку пластиковыми трубами и приходит персонаж, который много и алогично рассуждает о прастиковых трубах\методах монтажа, то что странного в том, что вы спросите его: а у тебя есть опыт этого самого монтажа пластиковых труб? Он отвечает:
- Да, есть.
Вы тогда воспринимаете его слова всеръез. Если он несет в ответ какую то белиберду о чем угодно (о качестве пластика и т.д.), то человек ищет просто иной источник информации по данному вопросу (потому что спрашиваемый просто не адекватен; может он просто не в ту квартиру зашел, но мнение имеет).

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Что знаю я и чего не знают мои собеседники?  
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=184
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=188


Пампкин, я вот, если честно, тоже не понимаю, с какой целью вы повторяете ссылки на эти два сообщения? (к тому же они вроде ведут в одно место)
Ракитин вам уже вроде ответил за себя. К кому какие еще вопросы - задайте их прямо, не надо делать вид, что все должны догадаться. Все, как и вы, заняты своими собственными важными мыслями. Если вы впрямую не спросите конкрретного человека, ваша патетика ни до кого не дойдёт  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да потому Пампкин, что это одно из важнейших мест в учении - получение передачи и соответствующего переживания, то, что Михаил Шебунин назвал "быть под Кандагаром".
> Все вопросы, которые вы считаете посторонними имеют достаточно важное значение. Хотя вы так и не считаете. Но вы и не авторитет в том, что спрашиваете. Ваша уверенность в знании того, что вы не знаете, основывается на ваших чисто логических представлениях о том, каким оно должно быть.
> Когда вы задаёте попрос о Дзогчене, вы уже знаете ответ на него.
> И согласитесь с собеседником только тогда, когда уже имеющийся у вас ответ совпадёт с ответом собеседника. Но ведь вы не авторитет в этом вопросе! Почему же тогда ответ собеседника должен совпасть с уже имеющимся у вас?
> Почему вы решаете что важно, а что не важно в том вопросе, в котором не авторитетны?


А то не знаю! 

На вопрос: у тебя есть это знание? Я *абсолютно* уверен, что получу кучу гарбиджа про ригпомер; про тех, кто хочет дипломы от других; про тех, кто меряет реализации других и  что они ему не помогут; про три Завета Ганраба Дордже; про "побывать под Кандагаром". Короче... О чем угодно, но только не ответ на вопрос. 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=188
Именно поэтому эта ссылка повторяется из раза в раз, потому что госп. Ракитин не может понять, с какой целью задается вопрос и что человек имеет в виду, его задавая. 

>>> Почему вы решаете что важно, а что не важно в том вопросе, в котором не авторитетны?

Я в некотором роде компетентен перед самим собой в том, какой я вопрос задаю от своего имени и что мне самому делать с ответом на него.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=188

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 
> Сразу бы сказали, тогда ваши мессаджи уходили в игнор автоматом. Вслед за аналогичными корифеями всех наук.


 :Confused:  
В общем-то, в правилах форума не указано, вроде бы, что сообщения нужно согласовывать с Пампкиным.
Я невнимательно читал?  :Confused:

----------


## Илья Кудрявцев

> Я говорил о чужом переживании. Только на слово, Тем более, если нет собственного переживания.


На счет чужого, наверное да.. но тут смысл этого действия теряется.
Если это конечно не учитель с которым отождествляешься.
Если считаешь учителя просветлённым, отождествляешься как с просветлённым.
Если считаешь учителя собакой, отождествляешься с как собакой.
(ННР об этом говорил, возможно я немного наврал с формулировкой, но суть такова).

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я в некотором роде компетентен перед самим собой в том, какой я вопрос задаю от своего имени и что мне самому делать с ответом на него.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=188


Ну и делайте с ними (ответами) что хотите.
Вам, как и Legba, уже дана куча ответов. К тому же вы регулярно слушаете ННР. Из этих источников вами получено достаточно информации, чтобы сравнить и получить ответы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну и делайте с ними (ответами) что хотите.
> Вам, как и Legba, уже дана куча ответов. К тому же вы регулярно слушаете ННР. Из этих источников вами получено достаточно информации, чтобы сравнить и получить ответы.


На простой вопрос была навалена  куча с размышлениями о чем угодно. Ответ был прост http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=171

О чем было все остальное?

Может быть я извращенец, но мне не нужны ответы на вопросы, которые я не задавал. И мне странно видеть, как человек в ответ на мой простой вопрос порождает неимоверное количество выводов, тут же формулирует по этим выводам уже свои вопросы, и испытывает бесконечное удивление по этому поводу.

----------


## Грег

> На счет чужого, наверное да.. но тут смысл этого действия теряется.
> Если это конечно не учитель с которым отождествляешься.
> Если считаешь учителя просветлённым, отождествляешься как с просветлённым.
> Если считаешь учителя собакой, отождествляешься с как собакой.
> (ННР об этом говорил, возможно я немного наврал с формулировкой, но суть такова).


Так мы-то не учителя здесь.
Простые практикующие, обсуждающие то, что знают сами. Делятся информацией, так сказать.
Если кто-то ищет учителя, для прояснения своих вопросов, то, наверное, не здесь его лучше искать? :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> На простой вопрос была навалена  куча с размышлениями о чем угодно. Ответ был прост http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=171
> 
> О чем было все остальное?


И что?
Я дал вам ответ.
Теперь Вы дадите мне кредит доверия будете прислушиваться к моим словам?
Смешно, Пампкин!  :Smilie: 
Я не знаю зачем вам такие подтверждения.

----------


## Грег

> На простой вопрос была навалена  куча с размышлениями о чем угодно. Ответ был прост http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=171
> 
> О чем было все остальное?
> 
> Может быть я извращенец, но мне не нужны ответы на вопросы, которые я не задавал.


А я не хочу на них отвечать.  :Wink:  
Это глупые ненужные вопросы.
Не имеющие отношения к собственной практике.
Эти вопросы и ответы на них тешат собственную гордыню, мешающую практике.
А вот вы, как раз, принуждаете других исповедываться перед вами и чинить препятствия соей практике гордыней.
Не хорошо, Пампкин, очень не хорошо...
Вы как будто (да, в общем-то и не "как будто", а так и говорите) говорите - вот будешь Буддой (Будешь в Ригпе, получишь диплом, будешь дерьмо жрать как обычную еду и т.д.), тогда будешь мне советы давать, а пока иди читай Ламрим (не нужно передёргивать в этом месте и говорить, что я не ценю Ламрим)  и простирания делай.

----------


## PampKin Head

> И что?
> Я дал вам ответ.
> Теперь Вы дадите мне кредит доверия будете прислушиваться к моим словам?
> Смешно, Пампкин! 
> Я не знаю зачем вам такие подтверждения.


И мне странно видеть, как человек в ответ на мой простой вопрос порождает неимоверное количество выводов, тут же формулирует по этим выводам уже свои вопросы, и испытывает бесконечное удивление по этому поводу.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=201


Я просто приму к сведению, что Ракитин считает, что он Ригпа распознал. 0 проблем. Это его конституционное право. Его ответ исключит ситуацию как в "туалетном треде": я книжки не читаю сам в туалете, но мнение по этому поводу однозначно имею.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=188

К чему это движение по кругу?

----------


## Илья Кудрявцев

> Так мы-то не учителя здесь.
> Простые практикующие, обсуждающие то, что знают сами. Делятся информацией, так сказать.
> Если кто-то ищет учителя, для прояснения своих вопросов, то, наверное, не здесь его лучше искать?


Да, конечно, не учителя.
Я жеж и о том же, что о переживаниях-то говорить смысла нету  :Smilie:  .
Возможно как-то сопоставить опыт переживания... но доказывать что этот вот опыт - это переживание единственно истинное. Или - докажи мне что этот вот опыт и есть истинное переживание. ( Имею ввиду не кого-то конкретного, Вас или кого-то ещё, но впринципе...)

П.С. Весь вопрос в карме, и оценивать этот опыт будут все поразному( так как обстоятельства разные итд).
 А вот не оценивать переживания - это круто.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А я не хочу на них отвечать.  
> Это глупые ненужные вопросы.
> Не имеющие отношения к собственной практике.
> Эти вопросы и ответы на них тешат собственную гордыню, мешающую практике.
> А вот вы, как раз, принуждаете других исповедываться перед вами и чинить препятствия соей практике гордыней.
> Не хорошо, Пампкин, очень не хорошо...
> Вы как будто говорите - вот будешь Буддой (Будешь в Ригпе, получишь диплом, будешь дерьмо жрать как обычную еду и т.д.), тогда будешь мне советы давать, а пока иди читай Ламрим (не нужно передёргивать в этом месте и говорить, что я не ценю Ламрим)  и простирания делай.


Не хочешь отвечать, просто не отвечай или скажи: 
- Не хочу отвечать на этот вопрос.

Это что, настолько неадекватно?

P.S. Последний абзац цитируемого автора вообще перл.

----------


## Грег

В общем, бесполезная пустопорожняя болтовня в этом трейде.
Что в 2002-м году (судя по архивам) у человека в голове было, что сейчас.
Хочется только пожелать личной практикой заниматься, а не искать тараканов в чужой голове...

----------


## Грег

> Не хочешь отвечать, просто не отвечай или скажи: 
> - Не хочу отвечать на этот вопрос.
> 
> Это что, настолько неадекватно?


Да нет у меня цели вообще соответвать чьему-то представлению как мне отвечать.
Есть правила форума и модераторы, вот на них и буду внимание обращать.
Не вам писать новые правила форума, пока вы не модератор.
А если вы не можете отыскать нужную вам информацию в сообщениях, то это ваша проблема. - Я вам скажу, что ваши коаны и логически выдержанные посты тоже только вам и понятны. На это вам обращали внимание я, куру хунг и т.д.
0 внимания на одних  и тех же людей? Они не соответствуют вашему представлению о обязательном пониманиии ваших логических выкладок?
Это ваша проблема, а не их.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В общем, бесполезная пустопорожняя болтовня в этом трейде.
> Что в 2002-м году (судя по архивам) у человека в голове было, что сейчас.
> Хочется только пожелать личной практикой заниматься...


Сорри, Ракитин. Но весь вышеидущий гарбидж - он из твой головы. Вот эти все ... "вы как бы хотите сказать", "вы подразумеваете". Какое отношение к этому всему я имею?

И вот что. Я не хочу никого оценивать, но если ваш полет мысли - следствие распознавания Ригпа и практики ее узнавания в потоке своего восприятия, то это странная Ригпа какая то.   :Big Grin: 




> Да нет у меня цели вообще соответвать чьему-то представлению как мне отвечать.
> Есть правила форума и модераторы, вот на них и буду внимание обращать.
> Не вам писать новые правила форума, пока вы не модератор.
> А если


Автор жжот. Пеши есчо.

----------


## Грег

> Сорри, Ракитин. Но весь вышеидущий гарбидж - он из твой головы. Вот эти все ... "вы как бы хотите сказать", "вы подразумеваете". Какое отношение к этому всему я имею?


Ровно такое же, какое имеют мои ответы о моей реализации или познании мной лично или кем-то другим Ригпа к вам.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ровно такое же, какое имеют мои ответы о моей реализации или познании мной лично или кем-то другим Ригпа к вам.


Если человек отвечает на мой вопрос, то это имеет ко мне вполне конкретное отношение.

Сем, и ссылка в этом месте на пост 188 опять будет не уместной?




> Я вам скажу, что ваши коаны и логически выдержанные посты тоже только вам и понятны. На это вам обращали внимание я, куру хунг и т.д.


Ага, два самых великих логика и практикующих нашего времени. Простираюсь.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> И вот что. Я не хочу никого оценивать, ...
> ...


да неужели  :Confused:  
Вы это делаете регулярно, сомневаясь в способности людей хоть что-то понять в дзогчене.



> ... но если ваш полет мысли - следствие распознавания Ригпа и практики ее узнавания в потоке своего восприятия, то это странная Ригпа какая то.  
> ...


1. Для того, чтобы понять странная она или не странная, нужнго самому знать какая она.
2. Я не говорил, что я опытный практикующий, вышедший за пределы двойственности и  нахожусь в Ригпа.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> доказывать что этот вот опыт - это переживание единственно истинное. Или - докажи мне что этот вот опыт и есть истинное переживание.


Ох! Как знать, как знать. 

Быть может, когда Памкин найдет драгоценности в пепле после церемонии кремации тела С.Р., тогда скупая мужская слеза скатится по его щеке и сердце сожмётся от раскаяния!  :Wink:

----------


## Ревчук

Привет друзья!

Как обещал, продолжаю: среди  учтелей Адзома Другпа был тертон Жамьянг Кхьенце Вангпо (1829-1892), а так же Первый Патрул Ринпоче, который в свою очередь был учеником Джигме Гьялва Нюгу, одного из трех ближайших учеников Джигмеда Лингпы.

У Шарадза Ринпоче было 24 учителя, поэтому кому интересно: http://bon.newz.ru/ksdind.htm, кстати ННР является одним из держателей передачи линии Юнгдрун Бон, получил он ее от Тендзина Намдака.

----------


## PampKin Head

> да неужели  
> Вы это делаете регулярно, сомневаясь в способности людей хоть что-то понять в дзогчене.


Где?!!  :EEK!:  




> 1. Для того, чтобы понять странная она или не странная, нужнго самому знать какая она.


Ну почему же? Намкай Норбу Ринпоче вполне адекватный человек (к примеру). Или уже и не человек вовсе, демонстрирующий качества знания того, о чем говорит.

Хотя.... Может это такое проявление безумной мудрости в постах?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Ага, два самых великих логика и практикующих нашего времени. Простираюсь.


Я думаю, не стоит тешить свою гордыню.
Мнение о других, как стоящих ниже себя (что они глупее, менее логичны, не достойны или менее достойны и т.д) и принижение их возможностей или способностей - есть помеха в собственной практике. Такая помеха очень трудно распознаваема, по сравнению, к примеру, с гневом или привязанностью.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Илья Кудрявцев

> Если человек отвечает на мой вопрос, то это имеет ко мне вполне конкретное отношение.
> ...


Дело в том, что ответ вам может показаться не верным с вашей точки зрения. Но опыт разный, зачастую одни и те же понятия выражаются по разному.

----------


## Грег

> Ох! Как знать, как знать. 
> 
> Быть может, когда Памкин найдет драгоценности в пепле после церемонии кремации тела С.Р., тогда скупая мужская слеза скатится по его щеке и сердце сожмётся от раскаяния!


Написано же - "не будет вам знамений".  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Где?!!  
> .


Да везде, Пампкин, везде  :Smilie: 
Почти в каждом ваше посте о Дзогчене, ДО и остальных западных практиках сквозит это ваше мнение.




> Ну почему же? Намкай Норбу Ринпоче вполне адекватный человек (к примеру). Или уже и не человек вовсе, демонстрирующий качества знания того, о чем говорит.


Я не Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, не учитель, а простой практикующий, стоящий в начале пути и просто пытающийся следовать его учению. Не стоит сравнивать не сравнимое.
Или вы допускаете к общению с собой только равных Намкаю Норбу Ринпоче?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дело в том, что ответ вам может показаться не верным с вашей точки зрения. Но опыт разный, зачастую одни и те же понятия выражаются по разному.


Я не говорю о своих оценках ответа. 

#188 об этом.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Сем, и ссылка в этом месте на пост 188 опять будет не уместной?


Мне сложно уследить за полётом вашей художественной мысли, Пампкин.
В посте 188 много метафор. Я могу только догадываться о его простом смысле. Например, что возможно вы считаете, что за дзогчен могут распространяться только те, кто не выходит из ригпа. А всем остальным нужно видимо запретить. Возможно таково ваше мнение. Что же, имеете на мнение право. Можно один раз его высказать явно и в дальнейшем ограничить СВОЁ общение по этой теме только с теми, кто вас устраивает.

Если какие-то участники говорят вещи неверные о дзогчене с вашей точки зрения, эти тезисы могут быть предметом дискуссии. Но у нас нет никакого основания прекращать ничьё общение, если оно по топику и соответствует правилам форума.
Это если я правильно вас понял. Возможно нет.
Но вот многократное повторение одого и того же поста сильно тянет на статью флуд. Так что или общайтесь по-человечески или не общайтесь совсем, такое вот моё предложение.

----------


## Грег

> Я не говорю о своих оценках ответа. 
> 
> #188 об этом.


То, что вы явно не говорите, что это - ТО, а это  - ЭТО, не говорит, что вы не делаете оценок.
Ваши сомнения в компетенстности собеседника делают это вместо вас.
А так же это делают, ваши размышления, к примеру, о предварительных практиках,  не направленные, как будто бы, ни на кого конкретно, но сделанные  в ответ на сообщениях о Дзогчене, ДО и способностях западных практиков в сравнении с тибетцами, сидящими в пещерах.
 :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Ага, два самых великих логика и практикующих нашего времени. Простираюсь.


вот вам, Пампкин, ещё одно сообщение от "великого логика и практикующего вашего времени" (простите, Samadhi Undercover, за такое сравнение  :Smilie: )




> Мне сложно уследить за полётом вашей художественной мысли, Пампкин.
> ...


Можете считать такие сообщения вашей личной системой кармы  :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Илья Кудрявцев

> Я не говорю о своих оценках ответа. 
> 
> #188 об этом.


 Вы это имеете ввиду?
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=188
Ну адекватность вопроса и ответа это прямая зависимость, какой вопрос такой и ответ  :Smilie: .

Часто бывает, что на вопрос " Почему?" правдивым ответом является "Потому то одуванчик"  :Smilie:  Если это говорит человек, который пережил (Учитель реализовавший состояние), и ответ будет не слова, а состояние.
Так же и в вопросе, возможно с логической точки зрения это бред, но в ответе Учитель смотрит на состояние(которое сам реализовал).

 И естественно, когда Вы получаете ответ на вопрос( как Вы его реализовали в двойственности(если я ошибаюсь, поправьте)), Вы получаете ответ, как его реализовал отвечающий( так же в двойственности). А так как единая истина в недвойствености, то возможно ответ Отвечающего будет далёк от вашего ответа. ( но возможно по сути Вы и Ответчик имели одно и то же).
 На счет общепринятости ответа\вопроса теперь, ( Насколько я понял, что Вы имели ввиду в этом посте непосредственно) вполне возможно, что эти точки зрения также различааются, все по тем же причинам. То есть общепринятость также в двойствености, и различая в понятии общепринятости также часто имеют место быть.

П.С. Это мое мнение, так как я это вижу.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне сложно уследить за полётом вашей художественной мысли, Пампкин.
> В посте 188 много метафор. Я могу только догадываться о его простом смысле. Например, что возможно вы считаете, что за дзогчен могут распространяться только те, кто не выходит из ригпа. А всем остальным нужно видимо запретить. Возможно таково ваше мнение. Что же, имеете на мнение право. Можно один раз его высказать явно и в дальнейшем ограничить СВОЁ общение по этой теме только с теми, кто вас устраивает.
> 
> Если какие-то участники говорят вещи неверные о дзогчене с вашей точки зрения, эти тезисы могут быть предметом дискуссии. Но у нас нет никакого основания прекращать ничьё общение, если оно по топику и соответствует правилам форума.
> Это если я правильно вас понял. Возможно нет.
> Но вот многократное повторение одого и того же поста сильно тянет на статью флуд. Так что или общайтесь по-человечески или не общайтесь совсем, такое вот моё предложение.


По-моему, в 188 посте все предельно ясно. Это 184-й полон метафор.

Сем, здесь же не Википедия. А простое общение. Я не считаю, что про Дзогчен говорить могут только некие специальные люди. Просто я задаю вопрос, для того, чтобы уяснить самому себе, каково отношение человека к той теме, на вопрос о которой он отвечает. Для того, чтобы решить для самого себя, читать ли мне дальше ответы этого человека или не читать.  

Если человек многократно спрашивает меня о том, на что я ответил в каком либо топике, то почему мне не привести ссылку на этот топик? 100 вопросов, сто ответов.

P.S. Собственно, а чье общение я прекращал и о чьих вещах неверных я говорил? Я где то высказывал какие то домыслы, предположение о авторах (кроме примера со странной Ригпой)? Однако все это можно в избытке найти у наших словоохотливых оппонентов...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Просто я задаю вопрос, для того, чтобы уяснить самому себе, каково отношение человека к той теме, на вопрос о которой он отвечает. Для того, чтобы решить для самого себя, читать ли мне дальше ответы этого человека или не читать.


Я так понял решить удалось? Отлично.




> Если человек многократно спрашивает меня о том, на что я ответил в каком либо топике, то почему мне не привести ссылку на этот топик? 100 вопросов, сто ответов.


Тут видите же что: вы приводите ссылку, а человек не удовлетворяется ею. Так что если вы ХОТИТЕ что то донести, можно пересказать свою мысль более прямо. Если НЕ ХОТИТЕ объяснять понятнее, можно предложить закончить разговор, так как вас не удовлетворяет уровень понятливости собеседника. А то обоюдного флуда уже минимум половина треда.

С.Ракитин говорит, что для того, чтобы поговорить на форуме за дзогчен, достаточно иметь отношение к этой практике, хотя бы предварительной. Вы согласны или нет?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я так понял решить удалось? Отлично.


#171 был вполне по теме.





> Тут видите же что: вы приводите ссылку, а человек не удовлетворяется ею. Так что если вы ХОТИТЕ что то донести, можно пересказать свою мысль более прямо. Если НЕ ХОТИТЕ объяснять понятнее, можно предложить закончить разговор, так как вас не удовлетворяет уровень понятливости собеседника. А то обоюдного флуда уже минимум половина треда.


Пытался объяснить понятнее, я же не только ссылки на эти посты вставлял.




> С.Ракитин говорит, что для того, чтобы поговорить на форуме за дзогчен, достаточно иметь отношение к этой практике, хотя бы предварительной. Вы согласны или нет?


Да.

Поговорить на форуме "за Дзогчен" можно и не имея\имея отношения к данной практике, хотя бы и предварительной.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Поговорить на форуме "за Дзогчен" можно и не имея\имея отношения к данной практике, хотя бы и предварительной.


С.Ракитин вроде на большее и не претендовал, или вы считаете иначе?
Если нет, то тогда в чем ещё суть вашей беседы, как вы считаете? Потому что вот мне лично не понятно

----------


## PampKin Head

> С.Ракитин вроде на большее и не претендовал, или вы считаете иначе?
> Если нет, то тогда в чем ещё суть вашей беседы, как вы считаете? Потому что вот мне лично не понятно


Следующая: в определенный момент беседы я хочу уточнить *для себя*, что думает сам говорящий (Ракитин) о том, о чем говорит, на уровне простой уверенности [да, я актуально знаю, о чем идет речь]. (для чего - № 184). 

Не получив ответа на свой вопрос, следуют два варианта: 
- прекратить этот бесполезный (для меня) диалог;
- попытаться получить ответ на свой вопрос.

Я выбрал второй. В этом моя ошибка.

----------


## Грег

> Следующая: в определенный момент беседы я хочу уточнить *для себя*, что думает сам говорящий (Ракитин) о том, о чем говорит, на уровне простой уверенности [да, я актуально знаю, о чем идет речь]. (для чего - № 184). 
> 
> Не получая ответа на свой вопрос, было два варианта: 
> - прекратить этот бесполезный (для меня) диалог;
> - попытаться получить ответ на свой вопрос.
> 
> Я выбрал второй. В этом моя ошибка.


Ответ, вроде бы как, теперь получен (по крайней мере он дан).
После этого доверие к словам появилось?
Или цель была в самом этом получении данного ответа?

----------


## Aleksey L.

Уважаемый модератор. 

флуд - это бесконечное, из-топика-в-топик, отстаивание своего(!) права иметь ригпа ... регулярно и с завидным постоянством демонстрируемое С. Ракитиным во всех без исключения темах, связанных с дзогченом. 

Да хрен бы с ним и с его практикой, таково мое мнение ))) дык ведь нет ... 
а дальше - только пируэты из краткого "мля" да "епт" остаются, дабы выразить всю колоритную гамму, спонтанно возникшую при прочтении очередного задвига очередного гордого ригпоносца, прозревшего, что бла-блабла и есть практика дзогчен "самоосвобождения благодаря ... чему-то там только-ему-понятного" 

чтож, разве можно отказать человеку в его праве? и пусть даже он глубоко заблуждается ... нам-то что, правда ведь? 
... как кто-то говорил, "я давно прекратил попытки вразумить ... " 
что ж ... мудро ... и, что главное, без потерь.

----------


## Грег

> Уважаемый модератор. 
> 
> флуд - это бесконечное, из-топика-в-топик, отстаивание своего(!) права иметь ригпа ... регулярно и с завидным постоянством демонстрируемое С. Ракитиным во всех без исключения темах, связанных с дзогченом. 
> 
> Да хрен бы с ним и с его практикой, таково мое мнение ))) дык ведь нет ... 
> а дальше - только пируэты из краткого "мля" да "епт" остаются, дабы выразить всю колоритную гамму, спонтанно возникшую при прочтении очередного задвига очередного гордого ригпоносца, прозревшего, что бла-блабла и есть практика дзогчен "самоосвобождения благодаря ... чему-то там только-ему-понятного" 
> 
> чтож, разве можно отказать человеку в его праве? и пусть даже он глубоко заблуждается ... нам-то что, правда ведь? 
> ... как кто-то говорил, "я давно прекратил попытки вразумить ... " 
> что ж ... мудро ... и, что главное, без потерь.


Кажись, тема о Дзогчене  и в разделе "Дзогчен"? нет?  :Smilie:  Я ошибся?
Как думаете, следует удалить вообще этот раздел?  :Smilie: 
А вопрос моего личного переживания звания "гордого ригпоносца" допытывал Пампкин и не в одной теме.
Так что, задавайте вопрос не мне.
Я беседую о Дзогчене в разделе о Дзогчене или в других разделах при возникновении вопросов о данном учении.
На будущее, я учту все сделанные мне в последнее время замечания.
Будет вам счастье, Ужж, будет. Когда будут говорить только о том, что интересно вам и отвечать будут те, кто никаким боком к данному вопросу отношения не имеет. Я думаю, многим это будет полезнее. Да и мне тоже...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> флуд - это бесконечное, из-топика-в-топик, отстаивание своего(!) права иметь ригпа ... регулярно и с завидным постоянством демонстрируемое С. Ракитиным во всех без исключения темах, связанных с дзогченом.


Если Ракитин где-то перевирает, то это тема для обсуждения. Если нет, но нам всё равно не нравится, что он говорит, то увы, у нас здесь общественный ресурс.
Поставьте его в список игнорирования: http://board.buddhist.ru/profile.php?do=editlist
и пребывайте в ясности  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksey L.

:Smilie:  благодарю покорнейше

----------


## PampKin Head

Хорошая опция.

Вот о такой топке и шла речь. Кабы раньше то знать...
.

----------


## Вао

> А вопрос моего личного переживания звания "гордого ригпоносца" допытывал Пампкин и не в одной теме.


И чем же закончился ваш с Памкиным диспут? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> И чем же закончился ваш с Памкиным диспут?


Ничем  :Smilie: 
Я только, наконец-то, сподобился ответить на его вопрос. Более ничем...

PS. да и не было никакого диспута...

----------


## Ондрий

А раньше, по молодости, я думал, что пост гебкоя в дацане - антигуманный и нарушает женевскую конвенцию. Однако большая с него польза есть...

----------


## Грег

> А раньше, по молодости, я думал, что пост гебкоя в дацане - антигуманный и нарушает женевскую конвенцию. Однако большая с него польза есть...


Поясните, пжлст. Не знаком с гебкоем.

----------


## Ондрий

> Поясните, пжлст. Не знаком с гебкоем.


это такой человек (монах, весьма образованный, это пост дают не каждому), который, кроме выполнения прочих обязанностей при дацане, следит за порядком. У него есть девайс - палка.. Он ее применяет по прямому назначению. Первое предупреждение - постукивание по колонне в гомпа (если хулиганят в гомпа)... Девайс - лучше любого ригпометра... Враз все проблемы решаюцо  :Smilie: . В общем дацанский модератор  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> это такой человек (монах, весьма образованный, это пост дают не каждому), который, кроме выполнения прочих обязанностей при дацане, следит за порядком. У него есть девайс - палка.. Он ее применяет по прямому назначению. Первое предупреждение - постукивание по колонне в гомпа (если хулиганят в гомпа)... Девайс - лучше любого ригпометра... Враз все проблемы решаюцо . В общем дацанский модератор


спасибо.
Полезная должность, пока нет осознавания происходящего

----------


## Ондрий

100%

----------


## Иван Денисов

> это такой человек (монах, весьма образованный, это пост дают не каждому), который, кроме выполнения прочих обязанностей при дацане, следит за порядком. У него есть девайс - палка.. Он ее применяет по прямому назначению. Первое предупреждение - постукивание по колонне в гомпа (если хулиганят в гомпа)... Девайс - лучше любого ригпометра... Враз все проблемы решаюцо . В общем дацанский модератор


Э.... А Вы, случайно не перепутали с шуньятометром? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ондрий

О чем это вы? Разъяснить еще раз про гебкоя?  :Big Grin:

----------


## рабдан

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - великий Учитель. Однако "мы" не всегда можем понять "уровень учения". Соответственно появляются разные проблемы... В сохранении передачи учения.

----------

